# Lapierre Zesty,Spicy und Froggy Sammelthread - Teil 2



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## M!tch (2. Dezember 2009)

hat mich gewundert, zu den beiden neuen bikes von lapierre noch so gut wie gar nix im forum zu finden. deshalb hier mal der anfang.

ich finde das konzept mit dem normal weichen und beim treten harten hinterbau sehr interessant und freu' mich auf 'ne probefahrt.

mich interessiert, ob denn hier jemand ist, der eines der bikes schon getestet hat auf der eurobike o.ä. und erfahrungsberichte posten kann.

außerdem wüsste ich gerne das rahmengewicht vom zesty. 

zum spicy konnte ich auf 'ner französischen newspage rausfinden, dass er 2,5kg (ohne dämpfer) wiegt, für die integrierte lagerschale für das shimano-tretlager könnte man theoretische 50gr. abziehen und beim toppmodell 916 wiegt der rahmen ca. 80gr. weniger, da er poliert ist.

also dann, fröhliches posten, hier sind doch sicher einige genauso gespannt wie ich.  

hier sind die sahnestücken:

Zesty 314 - 2099,99







Zesty 514 - 2666,66






Zesty 714 - 3666,66






Zesty 914 - 4444,44






Spicy 316 - 2333,33






Spicy 516 - 3333,33






Spicy 716 - 4444,44






ausstattungs- und gesamtgewichtsinfos gibt's auf der herstellerpage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (2. Dezember 2009)

ok, ist notiert mit dem interesse, wenns mehr werden lohnt es sichdoch evtl ne zweite fräse anzuschaffen....

@papa, welche version als iscg 05, hab derzeit nur ne 2 fach kefü mit iscg da....


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich ja auch. Der Gedanke von vielen ist ja ne 4-fache für ISCG 05. Ich hab zwar eine Carbon ISCG 05 Führung von Shaman im Programm, aber die geht nur bis 40 T!


----------



## L0cke (2. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Der Gedanke von vielen ist ja ne 4-fache für ISCG 05. Ich hab zwar eine Carbon ISCG 05 Führung von Shaman im Programm, aber die geht nur bis 40 T!



ok, jo mit 44t und iscg 05 wie man sie für 3-fach braucht dürfte kein problem darstellen, hab allerdings so einen langen kefüarm noch nicht mit iscg getestet da mein testfahrer mit 3-fach ne version mit innenlagerklemmung hat...


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Dezember 2009)

Die Länge des Arms wird wohl das Problem...Zu viel Flex.


----------



## L0cke (2. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die Länge des Arms wird wohl das Problem...Zu viel Flex.



mhh, willst als tester fungieren, hab grad bissel getelet, hier hat keiner lust auf kefü mit iscg 05  müsstest dann allerdings nen pfand hinterlegen


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Dezember 2009)

Bei Spicy und Zesty geht ja nix anderes. Hab da mehrere Probanden.


----------



## L0cke (2. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Bei Spicy und Zesty geht ja nix anderes. Hab da mehrere Probanden.



mhh, kannst mir mal ein foto von eines der beiden räder posten von der antriebsseite mit demontierter kurbel aus verschiedenen perspektiven?
Evtl kann ich mir nähmlich einige derzeit leider recht aufwändige zwischenschritte sparen....


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Dezember 2009)

Mach ich glatt


----------



## L0cke (3. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Mach ich glatt



da freu ich mich  , das spicy hat ja ein pressfitinnenlager oder?, was hat dennd as für einen durchmesser innen und ausen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (3. Dezember 2009)

Das vom Froggy kennst du ja schon aber vielleicht hilft es ja trotzdem.


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich lass dir mal ein Muster für die Grundplatte zukommen.


----------



## L0cke (3. Dezember 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Das vom Froggy kennst du ja schon aber vielleicht hilft es ja trotzdem.



danke für die müh, hät aber leiber eines vom spicy oderzesty, besonders wegem pressfitinnenlager 



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich lass dir mal ein Muster für die Grundplatte zukommen.



ok, na da bin ich mal gespannt was für ein muster das ist, auf welchem wege willst es mir zukommen lassen?

p.s. bilder sind trotzdem erwünscht


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Dezember 2009)

Schick mir bitte per PN deine Adresse.


----------



## L0cke (8. Dezember 2009)




----------



## S1las (8. Dezember 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


>


sehr geiles Bild :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinStift (8. Dezember 2009)

Wie weit seid ihr eig mit eurer Kefü?


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Dezember 2009)

NO HAMMER! Bring it to the shop...They should know how to remove the bearings step by step and they also should know the exact N/m for the screws.
The pivots are not greased. All bearings include the grease that is neccessary. Number two has no bearing and is only slightly greased.


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Dezember 2009)

Hard to say what happened without any pictures. Of course there is some grease on the red alumnium parts. But not on the bearings. There´s a special line up how to tighten ore loose the screws. Please check your local dealer. They also will tighten it with correct N/m and the correct Loctite.


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Dezember 2009)

I´ll drop you a note on monday. the correct torque is listed on the dealers holy book of Lapierre...


----------



## L0cke (13. Dezember 2009)

mal schaun ob ich den nach deutschland bekomme...








S1las schrieb:


> sehr geiles Bild :O



danke 



EinStift schrieb:


> Wie weit seid ihr eig mit eurer Kefü?



bis jetzt nicht viel neues, papa midnight wollt meine adresse in der sache haben, hoffe er hat die richtige bekommen, oder wolltest du die elektronische version haben papa?

einzige neue was es gibt, ist das ich für die längeren führungen nun  die platte lieber etwas dicker mache und noch gewebestrucktur eingebracht habe um die seitensteifigkeit zu erhöhen, ich bin fast vom stuhl gefallen als ich das mehrgewicht gesehen habe  (+10g, kann aber auch mit  an evtl zu viel harz liegen), werd mir überlegen ob ich das so lassen oder nicht, auf diese weise sollte die kefü halt bedenkenloser funktionieren bei jeder person in jeder situation...

nun ein paar bilder, habe auch unter parts wieder einige teile vom froggy auf der waage hochgeladen


----------



## hopfer (13. Dezember 2009)

Da hatte aber einer spaß mit seiner Kamera 

Jetzt doch Froggy oder wie?


----------



## L0cke (13. Dezember 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Da hatte aber einer spaß mit seiner Kamera
> 
> Jetzt doch Froggy oder wie?



jup da hatte ich (noch) spaß mit der cam 

Wollte eigentlich die ganze zeit nen froggy, dies wäre das einzige was mir im ansatz entgegenkäme , weil kein blau *wegduck* , auserdem habe ich derzeit alle zeit der welt zu schaun was es so gibt am markt da ich derzeit aus zeitlichen gründen eh nicht fahren kann und wenn kann ich das froggy fahren welches wieder ins projekt geflossen ist.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Dezember 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ist bei jemand schon mal die Schraube am Hauptlager des Spicys 2008 gebrochen (Antriebsseite)

Habs mal Reklamiert!

@ papa hast du sowas als Ersatz da?

Würd mir lieber mal eine auf Ersatz in meine Ersatzteilekiste legen, meistens bricht ja sowas kurz bevor man in Urlaub will oder im Urlaub dann...


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Dezember 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> ...auserdem habe ich derzeit alle zeit der welt zu schaun was es so gibt am markt da ich derzeit aus zeitlichen gründen eh nicht fahren kann und wenn kann ich das froggy fahren welches wieder ins projekt geflossen ist.





Keine Zeit zum fahren aber alle Zeit der Welt zum gucken...
Sorry diesen Satz versteh ich nicht...


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich, glaub ich, nur in grün da, aber wenn du möchtest, dann besorge ich dir gern welche. Modell und Baujahr bitte mit kompletter Anschrift als PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (14. Dezember 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ist bei jemand schon mal die Schraube am Hauptlager des Spicys 2008 gebrochen (Antriebsseite)
> 
> ...



danke danke ... 

ich dacht schon ich bin der einzige der das schafft  , ist ne "bekannte" schwachstelle - ab ´09 haben se das Ding anders gebaut ...

um genau zu sein schon 2x ... aber bis jetzt immer kulanterweise getauscht worden


----------



## neo-bahamuth (14. Dezember 2009)

Servus zusammen,

hab inzwischen ja das Spicy 216 bestellt und bin fleißig am überlegen, wie ich das im Laufe des Jahres aufrüsten werde.
Nun hab die SuFu nix konkretes zu Spicy + Hammerschmidt gefunden, bzw ich müsste unzählige Seiten durchblättern.

Daher kurz und knapp: Kann die Hammerschmidt AM am 2010er Spicy montiert werden?

"Der Rahmen muss über eine ISCG 03 Aufnahme (ISCG 05 auf Anfrage)
mit paralleler Ausrichtung zum Tretlagergehäuse verfügen.
Das System darf nicht mit ISCG-Adaptern montiert werden, da diese keine ausreichende
struckturelle Integrität bieten, um dem Gewicht und den Belastungen standzuhalten"

ISCG05 müsste es ja haben, aber anscheinend passt da was mit dem Presslager nicht?
Danke


----------



## martinjenni (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo die Hammerschmidt erfordert ein spezielles Truvativ Innenlager, welches es nur in Schraubversion gibt. Solange Truvativ kein Pressfit Innenlager für Hammerschmidt baut gibt es keine Möglichkeit.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (14. Dezember 2009)

martinjenni schrieb:


> Hallo die Hammerschmidt erfordert ein spezielles Truvativ Innenlager, welches es nur in Schraubversion gibt. Solange Truvativ kein Pressfit Innenlager für Hammerschmidt baut gibt es keine Möglichkeit.



Ja, sowas dachte ich mir auch, bis ich das gesehen habe:

http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=13762

Aber ist laut Text eine Spezialanfertigung 

Dann doch 2fach SLX mit KeFü


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Dezember 2009)

Hülse fräsen und fertig. Musste mal nachfragen, ob das auch hält.


----------



## martinjenni (14. Dezember 2009)

Tolle Sache, hab mir auch schon überlegt mit Hülsen eine Hammerschmidt anzubringen. Fertigungstechnisch kein Problem, hatte nur Bedenken bezüglich der Kettenlinie. Vielleicht kann man ja noch mehr darüber in Erfahrung bringen. Nur zum Probieren ob es geht ist mir die Hammerschmidt zu teuer in der Anschaffung. 2fach SLX mit KeFü wird auch meine nächste Variante sein.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Dezember 2009)

Ja klingt in dem Fall auch vernünftiger  Naja, erstmal die Serienkettenblätter runterhobeln, dann schau ich weiter *g*


----------



## L0cke (12. Januar 2010)

papa, die post war wieder mal schlampig  was du angefertigt hast ist immer noch nicht angekommen


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Januar 2010)

ich würg die ohnmächtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (12. Januar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> ich würg die ohnmächtig...



kannst dir sparen, hab ich schon, es sind 3 laptops verloren gegangen bevor ich meinen hatte, und das ist nicht das einzige was verloren gegangen ist letztes jahr auf dem postweg


----------



## mkernbach (13. Januar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> kannst dir sparen, hab ich schon, es sind 3 laptops verloren gegangen bevor ich meinen hatte, und das ist nicht das einzige was verloren gegangen ist letztes jahr auf dem postweg



das würde mich stuzig machen


----------



## bicicletta (13. Januar 2010)

mkernbach schrieb:


> das würde mich stuzig machen



ja, das glaube ich...bei uns arbeitet die post und alle anderen paketdienste phänomenal: täglich (mindestens) ein paket- sei es von chainreaction, bikemailorder, amazon....(...)


----------



## mkernbach (13. Januar 2010)

;-)


----------



## AlexMB (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo Papa Midnight, mal ne Frage zu Deinem Zesty 714 "custom": 
Verrätst Du, was Du geändert hast ? (optisch gepimpt, technisch aufgerüstet und/oder das Gewicht noch weiter reduziert)
Hast Du mal eine absenkbare Gabel am Zesty ausprobiert (obwohl, laut Testbericht ja eigentlich nicht nötig ... mit der Einschränkung von steilen Alpenpassagen) ?
Gruß, Alex


----------



## alex1980 (14. Januar 2010)

@AlexMB
schau hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=425141&page=5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab mal angefangen die Drehmomente, die ich in den Betriebsanleitungen von Lapierre und Formula gefunden hab, aufzuschreiben. Außerdem hab ich die Zeichnung von nem Froggy, aus dem alten Sammelfred zur Hilfe genommen, wo die Anzugsmomente aufgeführt waren.

Wäre toll wenn ihr die Liste ergänzen könntet 



Gruß Max


----------



## L0cke (17. Januar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> ich würg die ohnmächtig...



sers, hats was gebracht?


----------



## L0cke (17. Januar 2010)

mkernbach schrieb:


> das würde mich stuzig machen



das laptops öfters mal auf dem postweg verschwinden ist fast "normal" in der weihnachtszeit, da hatte ich in meinem alten nebenjop in einem computerladen öfters mit zu tun...



bicicletta schrieb:


> ja, das glaube ich...bei uns arbeitet die post und alle anderen paketdienste phänomenal: täglich (mindestens) ein paket- sei es von chainreaction, bikemailorder, amazon....(...)



kay, wie viele leute leben den in deinem haushalt wenn jeden tag nen paket kommt oO, irgendwie verschick ich mehr als das ich welche bekomme ^^, aber donnerstag hatte ich großen pakettag, hab bei amazon ein paar fotodinge , wie digicam, 3 große stative, speichermedien, und noch bischen was bestellt und hab gleich mal overnightexpress angetestet (10min war dieser noch möglich) am nächsten tag stand bei mir das halbe zimmer voll, weil jedes produkt einen eigen versandkarton hatte 

p.s. totem fürs freeridefully kam einen tag später


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Januar 2010)

AlexMB schrieb:


> Hallo Papa Midnight, mal ne Frage zu Deinem Zesty 714 "custom":
> Verrätst Du, was Du geändert hast ? (optisch gepimpt, technisch aufgerüstet und/oder das Gewicht noch weiter reduziert)
> Hast Du mal eine absenkbare Gabel am Zesty ausprobiert (obwohl, laut Testbericht ja eigentlich nicht nötig ... mit der Einschränkung von steilen Alpenpassagen) ?
> Gruß, Alex



Hope AM4 Laufradsatz mit DT 5.1 Felgen / integrierte Scheiben, Hope XC Scheibenbremse mit Hope Matchmaker, Ganganzeige runter, Thomson Masterpiece Stütze, Maxxis Ardent 26x2.25", Michelin Latexschläuche und eine Race Face Carbonkurbel ist inzwischen auch dran. 
Und so sieht das dann aus...


----------



## L0cke (27. Januar 2010)

papa, ich hab soeben was gefunden  , kannst du mir pls dieses eine bild wo die kefü montiert ist nochmal hochladen, hab leider das werkzeug um die kurbel am froggy zu demontieren nicht hier....


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Januar 2010)

Muss ich morgen mal machen. Ich lieg gerade faul auf´m Sofa...
Kefü is also angekommen


----------



## L0cke (27. Januar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Muss ich morgen mal machen. Ich lieg gerade faul auf´m Sofa...
> Kefü is also angekommen




kein ding, ich hab zeit komm eh zu nix, unruhiger schlaf seit zwei wochen sie dank, ich laber echt nur noch mist und konzentrieren geht kaum noch, wurde schon vermutet das es dran liegt das ich so wenig zum biken und sport allgemein komme, normal sind 100-200km in der woche, aber derzeit sind es nicht mal 15km oO


----------



## L0cke (27. Januar 2010)

edit: ich finde diese sache mit dem gummiering auf der rolle eine recht gute idee, darf ich die rolle mal montieren und antesten?


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Januar 2010)

Tu dir keinen zwang an...


----------



## L0cke (28. Januar 2010)

ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Januar 2010)

which bike and year of manufacturing?


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Januar 2010)

I think it is 4-5 Nm, but just to be sure i´ll check tomorrow and drop you a line. Cheers


----------



## mkernbach (1. Februar 2010)




----------



## maxxmaxx (13. März 2010)

Lapierre stellt einige nette Wallpapers zum download zur Verfügung.
klick

Sowas als T-Shirt wäre super, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Lapierre einem die Erlaubnis zum Drucken gibt...

Gruß Max


----------



## L0cke (13. März 2010)

coole Sache, danke für die Info


----------



## L0cke (13. März 2010)

so ich meld mich auch mal, ich hab mit dem Material was mir Papa M. geschickt hab mal als Vorlage genommen und was eigenes Gebaut.
Da ich die Idee mit dem Gummieband sehr gut fand, hab ich dies mal in meine Rolle integriert, also nachgebaut.
War ein bischen schwierig die ersten draufzubekommen, sie sahsen nicht schön usw. , aber schlussendlich hab ich ein Band gefunden das bei Erhitzung zusammenschrumpft, hoffe es tut er Haltbarkeit keinen Abbruch, die erste Ausfahrt hat es jedenfalls schonmal überstanden


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. März 2010)

Dann wirds ja bald was mit der Führung!


----------



## L0cke (24. März 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Dann wirds ja bald was mit der Führung!



ich hoffs doch ,fehlen noch Dichtungen für die Lager, Grundplatte liegt schon so gut wie fertig hier, ich muss nur noch die (ISCG) Löcher ausschneiden, und das wird das schwerste an der Sache...Gesamtgewicht wird unter 40g sein denke ich....

hast du noch Schrauben da um die Kefü dann zu befestigen?
Und mal den Durchmesser von nem 48er Blatt wär auch cool


----------



## JansonJanson (26. März 2010)

hey Leutz, 

mal ne Frage - ich bin auf der Suche nach ner 170mm XT Kurbel .... jedoch brauch ich nicht das Innenlager und nicht die Kettenblätter ... 

Braucht vielleicht jemand hier grad fürn Sommer nen neuen Satz Kettenblätter fürs Zesty oder Spicy ? Dann könnten wir nen Kuhhandel machen 

meldet euch einfach mal per Pm wer Interesse hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (2. April 2010)

Euch allen ein großartiges Oster WE! Ich schwing mich jetzt auf mein 714 und laß die Kuh fliegen!


----------



## thomasbee (3. April 2010)

Hallo,

mal ne Frage zum meinem 2008er Zesty 714. Ich bin mit der gekröpften Thomson Sattelstütze nicht so richtig glücklich: Wenn ich den Sattel gerade ausrichten möchte, muss ich die Sattelklemme bis zum Anschlag nach vorne/unten kippen, und selbst dann steht der Sattel noch ganz leicht nach oben. Geht es Euch nicht so? Fahrt Ihr die Originale Thomson Elite?

Vielen Dank, Thomas


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. April 2010)

Ich hab ne Masterpiece strait drin. Damit gibs keine Probleme.


----------



## L0cke (5. April 2010)

ich hab eine Saso ti Carbon passt auch ohne Probs beim Frosch .

Wünsche auch allen Lapierrefahrern und Lapierrefahrerinnen eine frohe Ostern


----------



## en_masse (9. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!

Bin neu hier und seit 2 Jahren begeisterter Zesty 514 Fahrer (2008).

Leider habe ich nun zum zweiten mal das Problem, dass mein Hinterbau beim einfedern knackt. Beim ersten mal war es eine Sicherungsschraube die durch das rot eloxierte Teil gesteckt wird, gerochen ist.

Wie ich hier gelesen habe bin ich wohl nicht der Einzige mit diesem Problem.

Gibt es eine längerfristige Lösung für dieses Problem?
Titanschraube, sehr zugfester Stahl?
Weiß jemand von Euch wie die Schraube heißt, bzw wo ich diese am besten bestelle? Schonmal vielen dank für Eure Hilfe!

Anbei mal noch ein pic von meinem bike im Winterzustand (Licht, etc. montiert).

Viele Grüße,

Basti


----------



## en_masse (9. April 2010)

@thomasbee:

Hatte das gleiche Problem bei meinem Zesty.
Die Stütze war zwar nicht gekröpft, aber trotzdem vom Sitzwinkel her stark grenzwertig für meinen Geschmack.

Hab jetzt die verstellbare Kindshock I-900R und würde nie wieder auf die Idee kommen was anderes zu fahren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connerthesaint (9. April 2010)

@papa midnight

habt Ihr vielleicht noch 2009 Spicy´s 316 bei Euch im Laden ? 

Vielen Dank für die Antwort ! 
conner


----------



## thomasbee (9. April 2010)

en_masse schrieb:


> @thomasbee:
> Hatte das gleiche Problem bei meinem Zesty.
> Die Stütze war zwar nicht gekröpft, aber trotzdem vom Sitzwinkel her stark grenzwertig für meinen Geschmack.
> Hab jetzt die verstellbare Kindshock I-900R und würde nie wieder auf die Idee kommen was anderes zu fahren ;-)



Ich versteh aber nicht, wenn Du eine nichtgekröpfte Stuetze schon vorher hattest, wie der Wechsel zu Einer Kindshock Deine Sitzposition veraendert?

Ich hab mir noch ueberlegt dass ich meine Thomson Elite Setback ja auch umdrehen koennte, dann komm ich sogar noch weiter nach vorne mit dem Sattel, aber das sieht vielleicht schon etwas schwul aus. 

.t


----------



## en_masse (9. April 2010)

Nicht Sitzposition, Sitzwinkel.

Mein Sattel stand ebenfalls immer leicht nach oben.
Bei der KS habe ich einen größeren Einstellbereich und kann den Sattel nun horizontal, bzw. die Spitze leicht nach unten einstellen.


----------



## thomasbee (9. April 2010)

en_masse schrieb:


> Mein Sattel stand ebenfalls immer leicht nach oben.
> Bei der KS habe ich einen größeren Einstellbereich und kann den Sattel nun horizontal, bzw. die Spitze leicht nach unten einstellen.



Ah ok. Ich versuch's jetzt erstmal mit ner geraden Stuetze. Sag mal, en_masse, Du faehrst Fat Albert auf der Shimano Felge? Sind das 2.4er tubeless? Rutschen die nicht ab? Ich dachte immer, die XT Felge sei mir bis 2,25 zugelassen?

Merci

.t


----------



## en_masse (10. April 2010)

Ja, haste Recht. Sind 2.4er Fat Albert aber mit tube. Fahre jetzt seit einem Jahr 2.4er auf der Felge und habe keine Probleme. Die Optimallösung ist es aber sicher nicht.

Hat mir jemand ne Idee wegen meinem Schraubenproblem?
Was meint der Papa Midnight dazu?


----------



## hopfer (10. April 2010)

schraube musst du selber vermessen!
bestellen kannst du z.B. Titan schrauben hier:
http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/shop/

oder du probierst in einem richtigen schrauben laden die schrauben aus 10.9 Stahl zu bekommen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. April 2010)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> @papa midnight
> 
> habt Ihr vielleicht noch 2009 Spicy´s 316 bei Euch im Laden ?
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber da is schon lange nix mehr zu kriegen. Ich bin froh, wenn ich noch 2010er Modelle anbieten kann...


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. April 2010)

en_masse schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Bin neu hier und seit 2 Jahren begeisterter Zesty 514 Fahrer (2008).
> 
> ...



Du sollst an der Stelle gar keine festere Schraube einbauen. Die Schrauben stecken die von LP anvisierten 3-4 Nm locker weg. Die brechen erst, wenn du sie zu stark angezogen hast. Sag mir, welche du brauchst und ich schicke dir neue zu.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. April 2010)

en_masse schrieb:


> Ja, haste Recht. Sind 2.4er Fat Albert aber mit tube. Fahre jetzt seit einem Jahr 2.4er auf der Felge und habe keine Probleme. Die Optimallösung ist es aber sicher nicht.
> 
> Hat mir jemand ne Idee wegen meinem Schraubenproblem?
> Was meint der Papa Midnight dazu?



Du hast eine Schraube abgebrochen, die eigentlich nur eine Sicherung sein soll. prinzipiell kannst du sie gegen Titan austauschen, aber wenn du das tun möchtest, damit du sie stärker anziehen kannst, dann machst du einen Fehler. Die gesicherten Bauteile sollen keine stärkere Seitenbelastung erfahren. Hab meinen Rahmen auch gerade komplett umgebaut und kenne dein Problem sehr gut


----------



## en_masse (11. April 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.
Hm, mir geht es eigentlich nicht darum die stärker anzuziehen. Hab die Schraube gestern ausgebaut und sie war dieses mal nicht gebrochen, aber verbogen.Die bekommt also seitlich wohl echt ziemlich was an Querkraft ab. 

Echt komisch, ich wiege nur knappe 80 kg und es gibt sicher schwerere Leute die in härterem Gelände mit dem Bike fahren. Die müssen doch nach jeder Abfahrt die Schraube tauschen...

Danke für Dein Angebot! Hast Du die Schrauben in der originalen Festigkeitsklasse oder sind es hochfeste Schrauben?

Bei Titan habe ich nur bedenken, dass es zu Problemen wegen der schlechten tribologischen Eigenschaften kommen kann. Oder reibt es in diesem Gelenk nicht andauernd an der Schraube?

Viele Grüße,
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (11. April 2010)

Gewicht sagt nicht viel aus, Fahrtechnik macht auch was, ich bin bei uns einen Sprung länger recht falsch gesprungen und eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe und hab den Federweg voll ausgenutzt, nun spring ich ihn wie die anderen Sprünge auch und nutze nicht mal den halben Federweg, obwohl der Tabel über 8 Meter Flug zulässt...
Aber Material bzw irgendwann ein Montagefehler können auch ein Punkt sein das die Schraube nun futsch ist.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. April 2010)

en_masse schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Hm, mir geht es eigentlich nicht darum die stärker anzuziehen. Hab die Schraube gestern ausgebaut und sie war dieses mal nicht gebrochen, aber verbogen.Die bekommt also seitlich wohl echt ziemlich was an Querkraft ab.
> 
> Echt komisch, ich wiege nur knappe 80 kg und es gibt sicher schwerere Leute die in härterem Gelände mit dem Bike fahren. Die müssen doch nach jeder Abfahrt die Schraube tauschen...
> ...



Ich hab hier die Originalteile.


----------



## maxxmaxx (11. April 2010)

Hab jetzt mittlerweile leider ein paar kleine Kratzer am 316 von 09, wieviel kostet so eine kleine Flasche Orginal LP Lack? Wird der Rahmen dadurch eigtl. anfälliger?

Gruß Max


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. April 2010)

Da ist ja noch eine Grundierung drunter. Kannst auch Nagellack nehmen. Gibts in jedem Fingernageldesignstudiodingens. Trocknet schnell, gibts in allen Farben und ist knüppelhart.


----------



## Beckinio (12. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nach einem Früjahrputz und Check etwas nicht so schönes entdeckt. Am fast kompletten Hinterbau ist die obere Lackschicht (Klarlack)
abgeplatzt. Man kann es nur ekennen wenn man genau hinschaut. Ich war entsetzt. Nun habe ich meinen Schrauber noch am Samstag angerufen und Ihm das mitgeteilt. Er fing schon an, ausreden zu suchen. Habe mich aber nicht darauf eingelassen. Fahre nun diese WOche hin. Mal schauen was er sagt. Eins kann ich sagen, wenn ich keinen neuen Hinterbau bekomme werde ich ziemlich sauer. Gibt es solche Probleme hier im Forum mit einem Zesty 514 (2009)? Vielleicht hat ja Papa Midnight eine Idee. Bin total enttäuscht. Ich meine das Radel kostet offiziell 2800 Euronen und es wird ganz normal gerockt und mit einem Wasserschlauch und Bürste gewaschen. Unfassbar....Bitte um HILFE!


----------



## alex1980 (12. April 2010)

Im Zesty Thread hat gerade einer sein 2009er 514 vorgestellt, das sieht noch aus wie neu, frag den doch mal...


----------



## en_masse (12. April 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> Gewicht sagt nicht viel aus, Fahrtechnik macht auch was, ich bin bei uns einen Sprung länger recht falsch gesprungen und eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe und hab den Federweg voll ausgenutzt, nun spring ich ihn wie die anderen Sprünge auch und nutze nicht mal den halben Federweg, obwohl der Tabel über 8 Meter Flug zulässt...
> Aber Material bzw irgendwann ein Montagefehler können auch ein Punkt sein das die Schraube nun futsch ist.


An der Fahrtechnik kanns bei nicht liegen. Hab keine ;-)

Hab mich jetzt dazu entschlossen eine neue Originalschraube einzubauen, dann gibt's schon kein Stress, wenn ich ein Problem mit dem Rahmen bekomme...


----------



## maxxmaxx (12. April 2010)

Mach mal ein Bild, ich kann mir das so nur schlecht vorstellen. Aber wenn du keinen Kettenstrebenschutz dran hattest, dann ist das normal, dass an der Ketten- und Sitzstrebe der Lack abgeht, ist bei fast jedem Fahhrad so.


----------



## Beckinio (13. April 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Bild, ich kann mir das so nur schlecht vorstellen. Aber wenn du keinen Kettenstrebenschutz dran hattest, dann ist das normal, dass an der Ketten- und Sitzstrebe der Lack abgeht, ist bei fast jedem Fahhrad so.



Ne...das ist ja klar. Es ist nicht an der Seite der Kette, sondern am fast kompletten Hinterbau. Foto kommt noch....war gestern erst sehr sehr spät zu Hause, daher war es schlecht mit dem Foto. Es ist nicht schwer sich das vorzustellen. Die erste Klarlackschicht ist ab, der weiße Lack darunter ist noch drauf. Kann Papa Midnight vielleicht was dazu sagen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (14. April 2010)

Klar geht an der Stelle der Lack ab, wenn da ne Kette draufschlägt. Ist bei jedem Rad so. Das hat nichts mit dem Preis des Rades zu tun. Da ist gar kein Zusammenhang. Es gibt sehr gute Strebenschützer um sowas zu verhindern. Zur Not tuts auch ein alter Fahrradschlauch.


----------



## Beckinio (15. April 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Klar geht an der Stelle der Lack ab, wenn da ne Kette draufschlägt. Ist bei jedem Rad so. Das hat nichts mit dem Preis des Rades zu tun. Da ist gar kein Zusammenhang. Es gibt sehr gute Strebenschützer um sowas zu verhindern. Zur Not tuts auch ein alter Fahrradschlauch.



Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt, aber nochmals...

Es ist die oberste Lackschicht (Klarlack) abgeplatzt oder irgendwie nichtmehr da.
Es ist am kompletten Hinterbau, also nicht nur an der Strebe wo die Kette ist.
Mir ist auch klar, das der Lack bis zum Alu ohne Kettenstrebenschutz etc. abplatzen kann. Das ist ja nicht mein Problem, sondern das oben beschriebene. Da ich zur Zeit arbeitstechnisch eingespannt bin, werde ich es wohl erst heute Abend schaffen ein Bild einzustellen. Beim Schrauber war ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## Beckinio (15. April 2010)

So...habe mal ein Foto gemacht....hoffe Ihr könnt was sehen!


----------



## Beckinio (15. April 2010)

Ich glaube jetzt ist es besser!


----------



## Beckinio (15. April 2010)

Und noch eins!


----------



## Rotti84 (16. April 2010)

gut das ich beim 314er kein lack drauf hab !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## en_masse (16. April 2010)

Wow, sieht ech übel aus. Das darf in meinen Augen nicht passieren.

@ Papa Midnight:

Wie sieht´s aus mit den Schräublein? Auch wenn das mit dem Lack nicht passt, dann nehm ich nur die 2 Schrauben. Meld dich doch bitte mal


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. April 2010)

Bin wieder da...
Das mit dem lack kann ich so nicht beurteilen. Aber die Schrauben schick ich dir. Adresse und alles weitere bitte per PN.


----------



## Beckinio (19. April 2010)

Tja...fahre wohl heute oder Mittwoch zu meinem LP-Händler. Ein guter Freund von mir hatte das gleiche Problem mit einem Merlin MTB Bike. Der hat einen neuen Rahmen bekommen. Bin mal gespannt wie sich hier LP verhält. Ich hoffe Sie verhalten sich so, wie ich das von einer Premieummarke erwarte und nicht wie man es von einem Bike-Versender erwartet. Genau deshalb habe ich mir ja eigentlich auch LP gekauft und nicht Radon! Möchte aber nichts voreiliges sagen, sondern habe da son ein Gefühl.


----------



## hopfer (19. April 2010)

Rahmen bzw. in diesem fall Hinterbau tausch ist zwar möglich glaub ich aber nicht.
wen ich LP wäre würde ich das auch nicht machen.


----------



## Beckinio (19. April 2010)

Warum nicht.....?? Ich fahre ein Radl was 2800 kostet, nach meiner Meinung am oberen Preissegment ist. Da platzt nach 10 Monaten der Klarlack ab....super. Da kann ich auch zum Real gehen und mir ein Bike für 300 kaufen. Ich kann Dir eins sagen. Wenn sich LP da nicht einigermaßen kulant zeigt, verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr. Was würdest Du denn tun wenn nach 10 Monaten der Lack abplatzt. Dur wirst Dich bestimmt nicht freuen, oder!? Verstehe Dein Reaktion nicht wirklich. Gerade wenn man Endkunde ist! Oder bist Du das nicht?


----------



## maxxmaxx (19. April 2010)

Also ich kann Beckinio nur zustimmen. Sowas kann auch bei einem teuren Rad passieren, allerdings sollte sich der Hersteller dann kulant zeigen.


----------



## hopfer (19. April 2010)

klar würde ich mich ärgern und auch versuchen was rauszuschinden (z.B. einen Gutschein) oder wens geht natürlich einen Hinterbau.
andererseits bin mich mit dem Rad im Gelände unterwegs und da sind Lackschäden unvermeidlich daher würde ich mich auch nicht groß aufregen wen es keinen Ersatz gäbe, zumal es viele Kunden gibt die gerne mal etwas kaputt machen um was neues zu bekommen. daher kann ich die Sicht von einem Hersteller verstehen der sagt: "Umtausch ist nicht weil vielleicht gefällt dir die Optik nicht mehr und deswegen hast du es kaputt gemacht um was neues zu bekommen".

und ja ich bin endkunde und mein LP rahmen allein hat 1800e gekostet.


----------



## maxxmaxx (19. April 2010)

Aber selbst wenn man im Gelände unterwegs ist, dann sollte nicht am ganzen HB der Lack abplatzen. Es gibt ja genug hier, die auch nicht zimperlich mit dem Spicy umgehen und da ist der Lack ebensfalls nicht abgeplatzt. Deshalb handelt es sich mMn um einen Herstellungsfehler, wofür natürlich auch der Hersteller gerade stehen sollte. Ist es nicht ohnehin über die Garantie abgedeckt?


----------



## Beckinio (19. April 2010)

Also...ich will keinen neuen 2010 Rahmen etc. Ich will bei meinem schönen kompletten weißem Rahmen bleiben. Ich habe auch nix dagegen wenn der Klarlach + weißer Lack abplatzt wenn ein Stein etc. dagegen schlägt. So ist das eben an einem MTB wenn man nicht nur auf Watte fährt. Ich habe nur was dagegen wenn der Klarlack an mehrenen Stellen nicht mehr da ist, nicht weil ein Stein dagegen geflogen ist, sondern systematsich eine große Fläche vom abplatzen betroffen ist. Komisch ist z.B. dass das abplatzen aufhört wo der LP Schriftzug ist. Am liebsten wäre mir, LP teilt mir mit, dass Sie mir einen 2009 neuen Hinterbau geben und der ausgetauscht wird und fertig. Ich will nix anderes und ich meine auch zu Recht!


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. April 2010)

Dann mach das doch einfach. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (20. April 2010)

Hi PapaMidnight...werde ich auch...ist ja kein Problem. Hatte leider nur noch arbeitstechnisch Zeit zum Schrauber zur fahren. Morgen ist das aber fest eingeplant!


----------



## Asha'man (20. April 2010)

Lackqualität bei meinem Froggy ist auch nicht besonders. Der Klarlack ist extrem Kratzempfindlich (habe ich an meinen anderen Bikes nicht) und ich habe viele Abplatzer von Steinschlägen. Letztere sind aber wohl auf eine etwas härtere Gangart zurück zu führen.

Aber Kratzer, etc. bleiben beim Freerider eben nicht aus. Habe mich damit abgefunden. Davon abgesehen, hat das Fröschlein extrem viel mitgemacht und keine Mucken.


----------



## maxxmaxx (20. April 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Lackqualität bei meinem Froggy ist auch nicht besonders. Der Klarlack ist extrem Kratzempfindlich (habe ich an meinen anderen Bikes nicht) und ich habe viele Abplatzer von Steinschlägen. Letztere sind aber wohl auf eine etwas härtere Gangart zurück zu führen.
> 
> Aber Kratzer, etc. bleiben beim Freerider eben nicht aus. Habe mich damit abgefunden. Davon abgesehen, hat das Fröschlein extrem viel mitgemacht und keine Mucken.



WORD 

Nur wenn ein Kumpel dann meint er müsste seine Möhre gegen dein Rad legen und iwann kippt das eine Rad dann um, solche Kratzer ärgern mich aber wirklich sehr


----------



## Asha'man (20. April 2010)

Btw. bevor mich jemand missversteht. Grossflächig abplatzender Klarlack, wie oben gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht zu den normalen Gebrauchsspuren. Würde mich auch wurmen und ich würde es auch reklamieren.


----------



## Beckinio (20. April 2010)

Danke für Deinen Beistand und Dein Verständnis. Bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht. Morgen Abend dazu mehr!


----------



## placeboworld80 (20. April 2010)

Hallo Lapierregemeinde

Ich hab noch 2 Mitfahrplätze in meinem T4 zum Megavalanche frei. Ich fahre in Großenhain bei Dresden los über Chemnitz Hof usw. bis ALP D´Huez. Fahrtkosten Maut etc. werden geteilt durch die Mitfahrer. Also wenn jemand sein RAdl in der Heimat (LP) standesgemäß ausführen möchte  , einfach mal melden. Geplant ist DIenstag dort zu sein und bis Sonntag zu bleiben. Wir Zelten auf einem sehr schönen Campingplatz in der Nähe des Zielbereiches - hat bei uns schon Tradition.  

MFG Marko


----------



## Beckinio (22. April 2010)

So....ich war gestern bei meinem LP-Händler. Er war ziemlich erschrocken als er die Klarlackabplatzer am Hinterbau und teilw. auch am Hautrahmen sah. Er teilte mir mit, dass so etwas nicht ginge und er sich mit LP in Verbindung setzten will. Ich habe ihm dann heute morgen noch meine Rechnung und ein paar Bilder per Mail zukommen lassen, damit er diese an LP weiterleiten kann. Nun bin ich mal gespannt wie LP zu diesem Thema steht und wann ich was höre. Ich werde weiter berichten......


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. April 2010)

Beckinio schrieb:


> So....ich war gestern bei meinem LP-Händler. Er war ziemlich erschrocken als er die Klarlackabplatzer am Hinterbau und teilw. auch am Hautrahmen sah. Er teilte mir mit, dass so etwas nicht ginge und er sich mit LP in Verbindung setzten will. Ich habe ihm dann heute morgen noch meine Rechnung und ein paar Bilder per Mail zukommen lassen, damit er diese an LP weiterleiten kann. Nun bin ich mal gespannt wie LP zu diesem Thema steht und wann ich was höre. Ich werde weiter berichten......



Für den Lack gilt aber ein Jahr Garantie bei Fabrikationsfehlern:

"Die Garantie für Finish (Lackierung und Dekore) erstreckt sich auf ein Jahr ab Kaufdatum für Fabrikationsfehler."
http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/upload/lapierre/owner-manual.pdf Seite 85

Fällt Deiner noch unter die Garantie?


----------



## Beckinio (22. April 2010)

Ja....ein Glück. Ich habe mein Bike am 15.Mai 2009 gekauft. Bin mal gespannt was LP nun macht!? Ich hoffe nur das wir uns vernünftig einigen können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (28. April 2010)

So...heute mal bei meinem Schrauber nachgefragt. Ich bekommen einen neuen Rahmen. Als ich nachgefragt habe, ob ein 2009 oder 2010 Modell, konnte er mir das nicht sagen. Irgendwie komisch oder? Was meint Ihr...gibt es für solche Fälle noch 2009 Rahmen? Bin man gespannt! Auf jeden Fall unkompliziert...so wie ich es mir erhofft habe.


----------



## Rotti84 (28. April 2010)

Hat schonmal jemand auf sein zesty oder spicy einen syntace vector lenker draufgebaut..genauer gesagt den hier oder den zweiten:

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1755

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1502

würd mich interessieren wie das am lapierre ausschaut...

P.S. hier im lapierre bereich war doch mal was mit lenker für breite jungs ... finde das aber einfach nicht mehr...vielleicht kann jemand den link mal posten

danke


----------



## L0cke (28. April 2010)

dürft in etwa so aussehen:


----------



## Parolli (4. Mai 2010)

Beckinio schrieb:


> So...heute mal bei meinem Schrauber nachgefragt. Ich bekommen einen neuen Rahmen. Als ich nachgefragt habe, ob ein 2009 oder 2010 Modell, konnte er mir das nicht sagen. Irgendwie komisch oder? Was meint Ihr...gibt es für solche Fälle noch 2009 Rahmen? Bin man gespannt! Auf jeden Fall unkompliziert...so wie ich es mir erhofft habe.



Das mit den Lackabplatzern hab ich auch vereinzelt an meinem 2009er Spicy, hat mich jedoch bis dato nicht gestört. *Mir ist heute bei einem kurzem Quick Check aufgefallen dass mein Tretlagergehäuse auf der rechten Seite auf 3cm Länge gerissen ist.*
Bin schon mal gespannt was LP zu deiner Reklamation sagt. Ich steh auf jeden Fall nächster Woche bei meinem Händler auf der Matte und bin dann mal gespannt was passiert. Garantie hab ich ja noch, das Rad ist ja noch keine 9 Monate alt. Kurz bemerkt, die Crossmax SX Laufräder die verbaut waren sind auch schon beide durch. Soviel Schrott fürs Geld hab ich noch nie gesehen.

Gruß Parolli


----------



## Beckinio (5. Mai 2010)

Ich habe sonst keine Probleme mit meinem Zesty und will es auch nicht mehr hergeben. Bin am Wochenende andere Bikes gefahren (Rotwild, Radon, Stevens). Nach den Eindrücken gib ich mein geliebtes Zesty nicht mehr her. Wenn Du Probleme hast, fahr doch einfach zum Händler. Deshalb hast Du auch ein Markenprodukt gekauft. Ich hatte überhaupt keinerlei Probleme beim Tausch.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (5. Mai 2010)

Parolli schrieb:


> Das mit den Lackabplatzern hab ich auch vereinzelt an meinem 2009er Spicy, hat mich jedoch bis dato nicht gestört. *Mir ist heute bei einem kurzem Quick Check aufgefallen dass mein Tretlagergehäuse auf der rechten Seite auf 3cm Länge gerissen ist.*
> Bin schon mal gespannt was LP zu deiner Reklamation sagt. Ich steh auf jeden Fall nächster Woche bei meinem Händler auf der Matte und bin dann mal gespannt was passiert. Garantie hab ich ja noch, das Rad ist ja noch keine 9 Monate alt. Kurz bemerkt, die Crossmax SX Laufräder die verbaut waren sind auch schon beide durch. Soviel Schrott fürs Geld hab ich noch nie gesehen.
> 
> Gruß Parolli


Hast du für deine Einsatzzwecke evtl. das falsche Bike? Laufräder Schrott, Tretlager gerissen.... 
Hört sich stark nach vielen ungünstigen Landungen an. 
a) mit fetten Drops ins Flat bekommst du jeden Rahmen weich.
b) Das Spicy ist als Enduro und nicht als Freerider konzipiert. Schau dir mal das Tretlagergehäuse des Froggy im Vergleich zum Spicy an. Dann dürfte dir einiges klarer werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Parolli (5. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte zuerst das Zesty, da ich eigentlich nur Touren fahre und nur ab und zu Trails dabei sind, hab mich dann aber für das Spicy entschieden da es mir robuster vorkam!
Ich fahr weder Bikeparks noch Springe ich Drops. Lediglich anspruchsvolle Touren wo es auch mal ruppig werden kann. Genau das definiere ich als Enduro, von dem her denke ich habe ich genau das richtige Bike gekauft. Mit den Crossmax SX war ich am Bikefestival bei Mavic, haben mir beide Lager repariert, die PM hat gemeint dass das Problem bekannt sei. Falls es wieder auftritt werden Sie eingeschickt. Die nächste Wahl werden auf jeden Fall die DT1750.

Gruß Parolli


----------



## hopfer (5. Mai 2010)

du hast nicht zufällig ein Poliertes 916, oder?


----------



## Brainspiller (5. Mai 2010)

kannst du mal ein bild von dem Schaden reinstellen?


----------



## Parolli (5. Mai 2010)

Ne ein weißes Mischmasch aus 516/916, stand so im Shop, da wollte einer den weißen Rahmen nicht und hat sich aus beiden eins aufbauen lassen. Hab jetzt ein 516 upgegraded.

Foto folgt!

Gruß Parolli


----------



## hopfer (5. Mai 2010)

Parolli schrieb:


> Foto folgt!
> 
> Gruß Parolli





pS: dachte wir wären am Gardasee zusammen gefahren...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (5. Mai 2010)

Parolli schrieb:


> Die nächste Wahl werden auf jeden Fall die DT1750.
> 
> Gruß Parolli


Bevor du dir einen DT LRS anschaffst, schau dir mal den LRS an den Sie bei Bike-components von Vortrieb im Programm haben. 
Ich glaube da bekommt man mehr für sein Geld. 
Und der wiegt laut Laufradkonfigurator von Whizz Wheels 1768 g. 

Ich hab einen LRS mit 440 Felgen von Vortrieb. Der war tip top eingespeicht.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Mai 2010)

Lapierre Treffen Willingen

Es freut mich, euch allen mitteilen zu können, dass die Firma Lapierre am 29. und 30. Mai im Bikepark  Willingen mit einigen Testrädern vertreten sein wird.  Vor allem langhubige bikes ab 14 cm werden zur Verfügung stehen.
Fragen rund ums Thema Lapierre könnt ihr an diesem Wochenende direkt an den für unser Gebiet zuständigen Firmenmitarbeiter stellen.
Für Testfahrten ist ein GÜLTIGER Personalausweis absolut erforderlich. Aber das solltet ihr von Eurem lokalen Dealer her kennen.
Wir freuen uns schon drauf alte und neue Gesichter zu sehen! Bis bald!


----------



## Rotti84 (13. Mai 2010)

War schonmal jemand in Benediktbeuren bei Lapierre Deutschland?

*LAPIERRE DEUTSCHLAND* 
Mondscheinweg 7
83671 Benediktbeuern

Ist das die Zentrale in Deutschland? Kann man sich da die Bikes auch alle anschauen oder ist das quasi nur die Verwaltung?

Wäre nämlich gar nicht so weit weg von mir

Gruß
Alex


----------



## numetaler (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammmen!

Ich weis nicht ob das hier schon mal gefragt wurde, aber kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich neue Führungsrollen für die originale Kettenführung am Froggy bekommen kann, bzw. welche rollen von andren herstellern passen?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Mai 2010)

Da ist Original eine E.thirteen DRS KeFü verbaut. Ersatzteile bekommst du bei diversen Online Bike Shops. Auf jeden Fall bei CRC in England.

Es gibt die Gummi Rolle (wird Original verbaut) und eine harte Version. 

Aufgrund der unbefriedigenden Standzeit der Rolle sowie die Qualität der Lager hab ich auf die DRS Grundplatte den gesamten Aufbau der Zweig- Kefü von G-Junkies aufgebaut. Funzt richtig gut. Man muss nur eine neue Aussenplatte aus 3 mm Alu-Blech bauen. Die von G-Junkies passt nicht zur DRS Grundplatte.
2 Stück von den Blechen hab ich noch hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numetaler (14. Mai 2010)

Hab mir grade die g-junkies angeschaut und muss sagen, das die sehr interressant ausschaut. Denke mal das ich das auch probieren werde.
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## hopfer (15. Mai 2010)

vom WC in Maribor Sam Blenkinsop:



Hier im Video ist er auch kurz auf seinem Lapierre DH zu sehen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (15. Mai 2010)

numetaler schrieb:


> Hab mir grade die g-junkies angeschaut und muss sagen, das die sehr interressant ausschaut. Denke mal das ich das auch probieren werde.
> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe


Dadurch dass die Kette auf dem äusseren KB in der Verzahnung der Rolle läuft ist sie 
a) schön leise
b) die Rolle bleibt nicht mehr stehen. Das war der Tod für die originale E.Thirteen Rolle

Da gibts auf der HP von G-Junkies eine Ersatzteilliste. Da bekommst du jedes Teil einzeln. 
Wenn du eine Aussenplatte haben willst, dann schick mir eine PM. Die ist allerdings nur Alu Raw.


----------



## kringfingel (18. Mai 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich hatte am Samstag das Vergnügen, ein Zesty 314 (Größe M) auf schönen Trails Probe zu fahren. Vom Hinterbau des Bikes war ich extrem begeistert. Ein saugeiles Bike.

Ich fahre derzeit ein Cube AMS Pro, bin also sowohl von der Sitzposition als auch vom Handling was anderes als Zesty gewohnt. Hätte aber gern ein entspannteres Rad mit mehr Reserven und würde gern weniger einstellen/verstellen sonder einfach nur fahren. Soweit, so gut.

Womit ich allerdings am Zesty überhaupt nicht zurecht kam, war die Lenkung. Jetzt frag ich mich, woran das liegt und ob sich da noch was retten lässt oder ob es einfach nicht mein Bike ist..

Was am Testrad und -tag (für mich) nicht optimal war: Luftdruck vorne war recht niedrig (grade so 2 Bar), 314 hat keine Steckachse. Das komplette Vorderrad hat auf mich einen recht schwammigen Eindruck gemacht, das war mir recht unangenehm. Außerdem waren die Trails natürlich patschenass.
Kaufen würde ich wohl ein 514 was durch Steckachse und andere Räder schonmal etwas stabiler sein sollte..

Was mich trotzdem irritiert: Steht der Lenker einigermassen grade, lenkt es sich recht neutral. Aber es gibt bei geschätzten 30° Einschlag so einen Punkt, ab dem die Lenkung recht abrupt abkippt. Und ich glaube das ist es was mich stört.

Wie erleben das andere, die neu ein Zesty haben? Ist das ein Gewönungsding oder ist das Zesty einfach ein Bock? Für mich ist u.a. auch der flache Lenkwinkel ungewohnt, aber was mich vor allem abschreckt ist dass das Verhalten der Lenkung nicht konstant ist, sondern eben an diesem einen Punkt sich recht abrupt ändert..

Hab heute bei einem anderen Händler mal auf nem Spicy gesessen und bin damit eine Runde gefahren, allerdings nur auf Asphalt. Siehe da, obwohl dort der Winkel noch flacher ist kam ich damit auf Anhieb besser zurecht. Ich denke aber dass mir ein Spicy eigentlich zu fett ist, fahre schon sehr gerne auch Trails bergauf, eben mindestens so viel wie runter.

Also, wer hat ein Zesty gekauft obwohl er die Lenkung merkwürdig fand? Und bereut oder nicht? Oder nicht gekauft? Wie seht ihr das beim Spicy?

Würde mich über ein paar Erfahrungen / Meinungen freuen.

Ach so, bin 1,80 bei ca. 78kg, also das dürfte nicht der Grund sein für das schwammige Gabelgefühl 



Cheers
Michel


----------



## alex1980 (18. Mai 2010)

wird wohl an der Rahmengrösse liegen, M ist zu klein bei 1,80...


----------



## kringfingel (18. Mai 2010)

alex1980 schrieb:


> wird wohl an der Rahmengrösse liegen, M ist zu klein bei 1,80...



Hi Alex.

Das glaub ich eigentlich nicht. Ich fahre bisher immer Räder in M / 18" / 46cm. Außerdem kommt mir das L zu groß vor. Oder muss man sich ein Zesty zu groß kaufen?

Ich war bei 2 Händlern, die beide einen sehr kompetenten Eindruck gemacht haben und sich viel Zeit genommen haben, da meinte niemand es sei zu klein. Ich denke nicht dass das das Problem ist.

Das von mir beschriebene Abkippen des Lenkers ist übrigens auch festzustellen wenn man neben dem Rad steht und gar niemand drauf sitzt.


Michel


----------



## alex1980 (18. Mai 2010)

naja gut, kommt natrülich immer drauf an, was man mit dem bike machen will, wenn du richtig vollgas enduro abfahrten machen willst, ist Grösse M sicherlich besser. Ich bin 1,78, und mir war die Lenkung auf dem M Rahmen auch zu kippelig, ausserdem bin ich mit dem Knie gegen den Lenker gestossen, deshalb war es für mich dann Grösse L...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. Mai 2010)

@kringelfingel:
Im 314 Zesyty steckt ein einfache Fox Float RL Gabel. Von der Lenkpräzision würde ich mir auch etwas mehr Steifigkeit wünschen. (Ich bin allerdings auch Froggy/Totem verwöhnt). Das betrifft aber nur verblockete Trails oder steile Bergab- Passagen wo man sehr viel Gewicht auf der Gabel hat. 
Das Abkippen der Lenkung halte ich für unnormal. Hab ich bisher nicht festgestellt. Lapierre verbaut von Hause aus alledings sehr einfache Lenkkopflager. Evtl hat das in deinem Testrad ja schon eine Macke gehabt.
Zum Unterschied Spicy/Zesty: gibt es bis auf die Position des Anbaubocks für den Dämpfer überhaupt einen Unterschied zwischen den Rahmen?


----------



## -LP- (18. Mai 2010)

Unterschiede Zesty zu Spicy:

Steuerrohrwinkel 68° beim Zesty und 67° beim Spicy
Sitzrohrwinkel 73° beim Zesty und 72° beim Spicy
Steuerrohrlänge beim Zesty 120 mm in Größe 42, 135 / 46, 145 / 50 und 160 / 54
Steuerrohrlänge beim Spicy 115 mm in Größe 42, 130 / 46 und 140 in 50

Der Hinterbau ist identisch.

Somit ist es nicht möglich, aus einem Zesty durch Einbau eines längeren Dämpfers ein Spicy zu basteln. Umgekehrt ebensowenig.

In 2009 sahen die Hauptrahmen sich sehr ähnlich.
Für 2010 ist der Hauptrahmen beim Zesty jedoch deutlich überarbeitet worden.

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kringfingel (18. Mai 2010)

@Freizeit-biker

Hatte gestern bei dem anderen Händler, wo ich das Spicy gefahren bin, auch kurz ein 514er Zesty in der Hand. Bin nur 2m gefahren und hab mal drauf gestanden, aber ist kein Testbike. Steifer fühlte sich das schon an, aber das mit dem Abkippen hatte das auch. Und das fühlt man sogar wenn man den Lenker mit 2 Fingern anfasst und langsam dreht während man nebem dem Bike steht.
Denke nicht dass es am kaputten Testbike lag. Das 314 wurde außerdem extra für mich ausgepackt und fit gemacht.

Wie ich hier im Forum gelesen hab gibt es aber auch andere Leute die sagen die Lenkung des Zesty sei etwas speziell. Da bin ich wohl nicht ganz allein. Ich frag mich halt ob sie speziell ist - heist man könnte sich vllt dran gewöhnen - oder ob eher zickig der richtige Begriff ist 

Any comments?


----------



## kringfingel (18. Mai 2010)

@-LP-

Das sind ja die Specs des Herstellers. Hiess es nicht mal irgendwo, dass in der Realität der Steuerrohrwinkel des Zesty nicht auch eher 67° ist? Hab ich auch hier irgendwo im Forum aufgeschnappt, allerdings nicht ganz verstanden..

Und woher hast du Infos zu den 2010er Lapierres?

Michel


----------



## Bikedude001 (18. Mai 2010)

Das abkippen fällt mir wegen des flachen Lenkwinkels eher beim Spicy auf.
Allerdings nur beim schieben.
Finde die Geo von Zesty eigentlich ziemlich wohlfühlmässig.
Fahre selber eins, konnte das so noch nicht feststellen, obwohl ich oft
rumbalanciere und den Lenker somit oft über 30° einschlage.


----------



## -LP- (18. Mai 2010)

Hey Michel,

diese Infos gibt es seit gut 9 Monaten u. a. auf der Lapierre Homepage, in jedem Katalog... 

M.


----------



## kringfingel (18. Mai 2010)

ähm, ja. Ich hab mich wohl immer noch nicht dran gewöhnt dass 2010 ist, irgendwie hörte sich das arg nach "nächstes Jahr" an..
Aber danke für den Tip, sollte ich mir mal merken


----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. Mai 2010)

Das mit dem Abkippen dürfte höchstens bei sehr langsamer Fahrt bzw. im Stand auffallen. Das hängt mit dem flachen Steuerrohr- Winkel zusammen. 
Das bemerkt man warscheinlich nur, wenn man bisher nur Bikes mit steileren Winkeln gewöhnt ist.  Man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell daran. Nach einiger Zeit verflucht man dann sein CC Hardtail, weil sich der Bock auf einmal so zickig benimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kringfingel (18. Mai 2010)

@Freizeit-biker
Genau da fand ich das sehr störend, beim langsamen Fahren bergauf auf Trails... Aber du meinst wohl man gewöhnt sich.

Und noch eine dumme Frage bzgl. Zesty: Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass das Bike recht wenig Platz hat unterm Tretlager (wie nennt man das? Bodenfreiheit?). Ich bin 2 oder 3 mal mit dem Pedal hängen geblieben an Stellen wo ich per Augenmass das nicht erwartet hätte. Der Händler sagte allerdings das grade das Zesty da recht viel Platz haben müsste, was mich am Samstag schon wunderte..

Bin ich die Kiste vielleicht mit viel zu weichem Dämpfer gefahren? Wurde ja auf mich eingestellt, Sag stand recht stramm eigentlich (auf der Markierung eher vorn). Beim Einstellen fehlte aber noch Trinkrucksack, Brille, Helm usw.. Aber an 2-3 kg kann sowas doch auch eigentlich nicht liegen?

michel


----------



## vitaminc (18. Mai 2010)

@kringfingel

Geht mir mit meinem Zesty 514 genauso. Ich gebe auch immer etwas Acht, nirgends hängen zu bleiben, meine Plattformpedale haben dennoch schon einige Schrammen abbekommen. Denke mit meinen XT-Clickies würde sich das mindern.


----------



## Rotti84 (18. Mai 2010)

das problem hab ich auch... hab meinen dämpfer aber schon auf recht hart eingestellt...


----------



## kringfingel (18. Mai 2010)

Ok, dann scheint es zumindest schonmal Quatsch zu sein dass der Händler meinte das Zesty hätte viel Bodenfreiheit. Ist das beim Spicy besser?


----------



## hopfer (18. Mai 2010)

ja, etwas höher ist es, muss es wegen des mehr an Federweg auch sein ;-)
aber ich glaube der unterschied ist dann beim fahren gleich 0.
ihr vergesst hier die Vorteile eines niedrigen Tretlagers zu erwähnen:
Tiefer Schwerpunkt => sicherer Bergab


----------



## -LP- (18. Mai 2010)

@ Hopfer,

exakt, niedriges Tretlager = tieferer Schwerpunkt, also besseres Handling bergab. 

Das war auch ein wesentlicher Punkt im Pflichtenheft bei der Entwicklung von Zesty und Spicy.
Bei den Vorgängermodellen X-Control 313 bis 913 und den X-160 ( bis Modelljahr 2007 ) war das Tretlager höher und eben das wollte man ändern.

Noch etwas kommt hinzu:
Lapierre Fahrwerke werden grundsätzlich mit viel Negativ-Federweg gefahren.
Selbst bei der straffsten SAG-Abstimmung sind es bereits knapp über 26 %. Bei der softesten Abstimmung sogar über 33 %.

Und @ Michel:

Nicht immer gleich auf den Händler schimpfen. 

M.


----------



## kringfingel (18. Mai 2010)

geschimpft sein sollte das nicht!
Der Händler ist super. Hat mich ein nagelneues Bike fahren lassen und ist Samstags nach Ladenschluss 1,5h mit uns durch die Trails in der Gegend gedüst, weil wir uns dort nicht auskennen. Das nenn ich mal Service. 

Nur bei dem Punkt mit der Bodenfreiheit, da hat er dann wohl eben Quatsch erzählt. Ich hatte gehofft, das käme so objektiv rüber wie ich das meinte. Ich bin allerdings seit Samstag recht unzufrieden, weil mich das Rad einerseits total angefixt hat, ich aber mit der Lenkung nicht klar komme. Da kann der Händler nix für und ich hoffe nicht dass diese innere Verzwickmühlung negativ in meinen Posts mitschwingt 

Michel


----------



## -LP- (18. Mai 2010)

Hey Michel,

mit wieviel SAG fährst Du denn an der Gabel? Welchen Luftdruck hast Du da? Eventuell zuviel? Dann würde der Lenkwinkel flacher und könnte zu diesem Wegkippen führen.

68° Steuerrohrwinkel ist durchaus Standard im All Mountain Bereich, siehe 68,5°beim Stumpjumper. 
Das Spicy hat 67°, da hat das  Sp. Enduro sogar 66,5°.

M.


----------



## kringfingel (18. Mai 2010)

das kann ich leider nicht beantworten, ich hab es nicht gemessen und hab ja auch auf dem Bike nur eine Testfahrt gemacht. Geschätzt würde ich sagen es waren 2 - 2,5cm, allerhöchstens 3. Sah für mich total ok aus und auch das hat der Händler ja abgestimmt als ich mich draufgesetzt hab.

Was den Winkel angeht geb ich dir recht, der ist wohl nicht so aussergewöhnlich. Und ja beim Spicy, auf dem ich mich wohler gefühlt habe, noch flacher. Aber irgendwas ist da faul.

Ich überlege, ob ich entweder das 314 nochmal teste und dann nochmal genauer nach dem Setup schaue (wobei ich nicht weiss was ich daran noch anders einstellen sollte ausser etwas mehr Luftdruck auf den Vorderreifen) oder ob ich einfach mal das 514 Probe fahre dass bei dem andern Händler steht..

Alternativ überlege ich ja schon ob das Spicy was für mich wäre. Vermittelt mir von der Stabilität ein super Gefühl, hat vom Prinzip her den gleichen coolen Hinterbau, aber ist vermutlich für meinen Einsatzzweck eher oversized. Ok, hier in der Gegend findet man schon schöne Trails und kann es richtig krachen lassen, aber ich bin ja schon ein Tourenfahrer..
Und selbst wenn, würde mich weiterhin die Frage wurmen, warum es auf dem Zesty so merkwürdig lenkt und auf dem Spicy nicht..


Prost
Michel


----------



## -LP- (18. Mai 2010)

Hey Michel,

nicht verzweifeln ! 

Wenn Du das 314 oder 514 nochmal fährst, dann gehe bei der Gabel mal an das max. Limit von 35 mm SAG. Denn entsprechenden Luftdruck zum Fahrergewicht findest Du hier:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te...0/ger/Content/Gabeln/32MM/FLOAT_RL_obath.html

Ansonsten ist die Überlegung mit dem Spicy gar nicht schlecht.
So weit auseinander sind die Bikes nicht von der Charakteristik.
Ich finde, man kann das Spicy durchaus als langhubigen Tourer bezeichnen. Macht so ziemlich alles, was das Zesty auch kann, mit zusätzlicher Reserve, falls die mal benötigt wird.
Das knappe Kilo an Mehrgewicht muss man bedenken, fände ich aber nicht weiter tragisch.

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kringfingel (18. Mai 2010)

danke für die Aufmunterung 

Aber es ist gar nicht so schlimm, ich hab ja ein Bike und hab damit auch Spass. Stress hab ich also keinen..

Glücklicherweise sind hier in der Gegend die Händler alle total cool was Probefahrten angeht und geben einem die Bikes mit auf den Trail. In der Rhein-Main-Gegend, wo ich herkomme, kannste mit Glück mal über den Hof fahren.. Ich denke also mit Geduld komme ich da am ehesten weiter..

Aber was meinst du mit dem "Limit" für den Sag an der Gabel? Viel Sag, also wenig Luftdruck? Um den Lenkwinkel nicht flacher zu haben als nötig, vermute ich.

Ich denke beim Zesty werde ich das so machen wenn ich es nochmal fahre. Als nächstes werde ich allerdings vermutlich mal das Spicy fahren, da hätte ich den Sag nicht maximal ausgereizt, sonst fühlt sich das für mich zu weich und zu schaukelig an - Stichwort Tourentauglichkeit. Oder was meinst du dazu?

michel


----------



## -LP- (18. Mai 2010)

Genau, fahre mal das Spicy, das wird Dir Spaß machen ! 
Wie schon gesagt, langhubiger Tourer.

Da - wie schon gesagt - Zesty und Spicy selbst bei straffster Abstimmung am Heck mit viel Negativfederweg fahren ist es vielleicht ganz gut, das Setup der Gabel darauf abzustimmen. Also ruhig mal mit etwas weniger Luftdruck fahren. 
Die 36er Fox natürlich mit weniger Druck als die 32er im Zesty. Guckst Du hier:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/Content/Gabeln/36/36_FLOAT.html

Dann mal viel Spaß beim Testen! 

M.


----------



## hopfer (25. Mai 2010)

-


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Mai 2010)

Hopfer ist sprachlos? Das ist neu...


----------



## hopfer (26. Mai 2010)

Ja, so ist das wen man was falsches in den falschen Thread schreibt.....
neu in wie fern? er reist sonst immer das maul auf oder kann zu allem was beitragen? 
oder doch von allem ein bisschen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Mai 2010)

Das war auf gar keine Fall negativ gemeint


----------



## hopfer (26. Mai 2010)

weiß ich doch.... ;-)
wann werden eigentlich noch mal die neuen Modell vorgestellt Mitte-Ende Juli?


----------



## L0cke (26. Mai 2010)

*betfürgrünbetfürgrün*


----------



## hopfer (26. Mai 2010)

für ein grünes DH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (26. Mai 2010)

bei allen


----------



## MaSte (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander,

bin im Moment stark am überlegen mir auch ein neues Enuro zuzulegen.
Bin bei einem Kumpel mal das Spicy 516 in Größe M gefahren.
Vom Feeling her echt super, aber für meine Größe (~2.00m) halt doch etwas kurz...
Denkt ihr Größe L (RH50) wäre für mich ausreichend oder doch eher auf nen Zesty in RH 54 zurück greifen (trotz der geringeren Reserven)?
Oder hat jemand von euch zufällig sonst noch irgendwelche anderen Bikes als Alternative anzubieten?


Vielen Dank für eure Mühe.

Mfg

Stephan


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. Mai 2010)

Hab letztens ein Spicy RH 50 an einen verkauft, der 195cm groß ist.
Mit einer 40 cm Sattelstütze hat das gut gepasst.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. Mai 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> *betfürgrünbetfürgrün*



Hab schon grün


----------



## maxxmaxx (29. Mai 2010)

MaSte schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander,
> 
> bin im Moment stark am überlegen mir auch ein neues Enuro zuzulegen.
> Bin bei einem Kumpel mal das Spicy 516 in Größe M gefahren.
> ...



Hallo,
ich bin ca. 197 groß und fahre Rahmengröße L (2009 316er) und habe sogar noch einen etwas kürzeren Vorbeu dran gemacht. Allerdings muss ich auch gestehen, dass ich nur ganz selten mal eine lange Tour fahre, meistens beschränkt sich die Fahrt darauf, zum Trail/Spots zu gelangen und wieder zurück.
 Ich würde mal sagen, dass wenn du CC oder AM fährst könnte ein Zesty reichen. Sollte es aber mal etwas härter hergehen, solltest du besser zum Spicy greifen.
Du schreibst, dass du dir ein Enduro zulegen willst, von daher würde ich dir zum Spicy raten, aber am besten schreibst du mal, was du mit dem Rad vor hast. 
Noch einfacher wäre ein Besuch beim Händler, dann kannst du dich selber mal draufsetzten.


Gruß max


----------



## MaSte (29. Mai 2010)

Hi,

danke für eure Antworten. 
War heute mal bei ein paar Händlern, aber leider hatte keiner ein Spicy in Größe L vorrätig... 

Zum Thema Einsatzgebiet: Fahre hauptsächlich kleinere Trails mit ein paar kleinen-mittleren Drops. Für nächstes Jahr ist ein Alpen-Cross geplant und auch ein paar gemäßigte Runden im Bikepark sollten in naher Zukunft mal drinn sein.
Aus diesem Grund und in anbetracht meiner Größe und meines Gewichts dachte ich halt an ein Enduro (auch wenn ein AM z.B. das Zesty vom Federweg wahrscheinlich auch reichen würde) um auch noch ein paar Reserven zu haben.

@maxxmaxx: du schreibst du bist ca 1,97 und bei dir passt das Spicy einigermaßen?! Wie sieht's mit der Uphilltauglichkeit in Bezug auf deine Größe und dem kurzen Vorbau aus?
Keine Probleme auch mal einen kleinen aber steilen Anstieg zu packen?


Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Mühe.

Mfg
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (29. Mai 2010)

Also man kann den Begriff "kleiner aber steiler Uphill" unterschiedlich auffassen, aber ich würde sagen, dass es sowas in Aachen gibt und hier habe ich keine Probleme. 
Wenn du auch den Besuch eines Bikeparks in Betracht zeihst, dann würde ich wirklich das Spicy nehmen. Als ich mir das Spicy geholt habe, bin ich einfache Singletrails gefahren und hab kleinere Sprünge gemacht. Naja und wie das halt so ist, wenn man einmal mit dem Bergab-virus infiziert ist, man will immer was größeres, weiteres, schnelleres oder schwierigeres machen. Man könnte eigtl. sagen, dass ich freireite, aber das tun anscheinend einige Spicy Fahrer und wenn man guckt, dass die Landung schön flowig ist, dann passt das auch.
Allerdings solltest du Ausfindig machen ob sich die Geometrie von dem 09er zum 10er unterscheidet.


----------



## mkernbach (31. Mai 2010)

Hier gibt´s paar Bilder vom Lapierre Treffen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7210547&postcount=296


----------



## thomas-koeln (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
bei mir steht auch eine Neuanschaffung an. Ich schwanke noch zwischen Spicy und Froggy. Es muss auf jeden Fall Bikeparktauglich sein, da ich regelmässig dort sein werde. Aber es sollte auch noch fahrbar sein, wenn kein Lift in der Nähe ist. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## martinjenni (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
regelmäßig Bikepark = Froggy (einfach aus Stabilitätsgründen und natürlich mehr Federweg)
hauptsächlich Touren, selten Bikepark = Spicy (leichter, bessere Geo zum Touren)


----------



## numetaler (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Ich wohne in der nähe vom Bikepark Geisskopf und hab ein froggy. Bei mir hier im Bayerischen Wald ist es ziemlich hügelig bzw. schon bergig, aber ich fahr trotzdem immer damit die gesamten 18km bis zum Gipfelkreuz rauf um dann damit die verschiedenen strecken im Park runterzuheizen. Klar ist, das man sich dabei manchmal schon etwas anstrengen muss um rauf zu kommen, aber es lohnt sich dann, meiner meinung nach, beim runterheizen. Heim gehts dann natürlich auch wieder damit die ganze strecke.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, das ich das froggy, eine bestimmte kondition vorausgesetzt, nur empfehlen kann!

MFG

numetaler


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Juni 2010)

Hab meins inzwischen auf 16 Kilo runter und fahre mit nur einem Blatt. Geht auch. Bin zwar nich der schnellste am Gipfelkreuz, aber bergab hab ich am meißten Spaß von allen!


----------



## SLXDriver (20. Juni 2010)

hey
es wurde schonmal auf seite 2 gefragt: Hammerschmidt an spicy
da ging es aber um das 216 und ich will mir das 516 kaufen mit 2010er rahmen
geht da ne hammerschmidt dran?

gruß


----------



## Sippi1988 (26. Juni 2010)

hey leute 

ich bin am mir am überlegen ob ich mir das spicy 216 holen sollte, ich finde das das vom aussehen am geilsten aussieht 

jetzt meine Frage wäre das ein gutes einsteigermodel ? würde dann mit der zeit eventuell teile austauschen


----------



## maxxmaxx (26. Juni 2010)

les dir am besten mal den kompletten Fred durch, aber: JA


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. Juni 2010)

Sippi1988 schrieb:


> hey leute
> 
> ich bin am mir am überlegen ob ich mir das spicy 216 holen sollte, ich finde das das vom aussehen am geilsten aussieht
> 
> jetzt meine Frage wäre das ein gutes einsteigermodel ? würde dann mit der zeit eventuell teile austauschen



Naja, austauschen brauchst an sich nicht viel, ich werd wohl den Laufradsatz irgendwann tauschen, da lässt sich das Gewicht am besten sparen.

Da ich eher tourenlastig unterwegs bin, kommt vorn evtl. mal ne Lyrik mit Luftfederung und bei Verschleiß ne etwas leichtere Kurbelgarnitur. Aber das grün ist einfach geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Juli 2010)

Hier passiert ja nix mehr...
Noch ein paar Bilder aus Porte du soleil .


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Juli 2010)

Moinsen.

Ich möchte mich nächtes Jahr aus diversen Gründen von meinem aktuellen Rad trennen und ich habe mich ein wenig auf das 2011er Froggy 518 eingeschossen. Das Giant Faith 0 steht ebenfalls zur Debatte, genau wie ein Devinci Frantik. Das Rad würde während des 2011er Schlussverkaufs mit kräftigen Preisreduzierungen gekauft. Getauscht wird in jedem Fall der Sattel und die Bremse, eine Saint soll es werden, gegebenenfalls auch das Cockpit und die Schaltung (Sram rockt einfach). Was könnt ihr so zum Hinterbau des Froggy sagen? Er wird ja oft als neutral beschrieben. Will das heissen, dass er unsensibel ist? Schließlich wäre das die logische Konsequenz. Ich bin von meiner aktuellen Sänfte ziemlich verwöhnt, was den Hinterbau anbelangt und würde diesen Zustand auch gerne beibehalten.


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Juli 2010)

Die beste Antwort wäre, wenn du den kompletten Thread lesen würdest. Bis du fertig bist, gibts bestimmt schon 2012er Modelle ;-) Aber kaufen würdest du dann ganz sicher ein Froggy.


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Juli 2010)

Nee, das Froggy habe ich mir schon wieder aus dem Kopf geschlagen . Es wird eher ein Bergamont Big Air Team oder ein Votec V.FR mit Hammerschmidt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Juli 2010)

Mach erst mal ne Probefahrt.  Ganz wichtig!


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Juli 2010)

Das könnte sich aber als schwierig erweisen, egal welches Rad ich schlussendlich nehmen werde. Es gibt zwar einen Bergamont- und einen Lapierrehändler hier, aber die müssten das Rad erst bestellen, ehe ich es probefahren kann - und dann muss ich es nehmen.


----------



## vitaminc (28. Juli 2010)

> Das könnte sich aber als schwierig erweisen, egal welches Rad ich  schlussendlich nehmen werde. Es gibt zwar einen Bergamont- und einen  Lapierrehändler hier, aber die müssten das Rad erst bestellen, ehe ich  es probefahren kann - und dann muss ich es nehmen.



Schade, ich denke die Angst ist Groß, auf einem der Räder sitzen zu bleiben, immerhin müssen die Räder vom Händler auch gleich bezahlt werden. Und den Laden dann mit Freeridern voll stehen zu haben kommt nicht für in Frage, da ihm dafür evtl. NOCH der Kundenstamm fehlt. Andererseits muss der Händler verstehen, dass niemand die Katze im Sack kaufen will. Auch bei Direktvertrieb wie Canyon und Radon gibt es die Möglichkeit auf Rückgabe.


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Das könnte sich aber als schwierig erweisen, egal welches Rad ich schlussendlich nehmen werde. Es gibt zwar einen Bergamont- und einen Lapierrehändler hier, aber die müssten das Rad erst bestellen, ehe ich es probefahren kann - und dann muss ich es nehmen.


Dann komm doch ins Saarland. Ist nicht weit von Luxembourg. 
Hab ein Froggy zum Probefahren im Laden.
Bin mir Sicher, dass du begeistert sein wirst....


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. August 2010)

Einige Modelle für 2011 incl. Bildern aus Dijon und Preisen auf www.radstand-bielefeld.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (16. August 2010)

Hallo werte Gemeinschaft, 

ich brauch mal eure Hilfe/euren Rat. 
Ich fahre seit letzten Herbst MTB und hatte mir zunächst ein X-Control gekauft. Dieses wurde nach kurzer Zeit durch mein jetziges Zesty ersetzt. Nun entwickele ich mich immer mehr in den abfahrtsorientieren Bereich, sodass ich über ein neues Bike nachdenke. Aufgrund dieser Änderung in meinem Fahrbereich (komme urpsrünglich vom RR und wollte nur CC fahren...) habe ich mir zuletzt das Zesty zugelegt. Langsam aber sicher merke ich, dass das Bike nicht mehr alles so mitmacht was ich fahre (bzw. fliege ). Deswegen wird die Frage nach einem Bike neben dem Zesty (als Tourenbike/Allraounder) immer akuter. Die Frage ist nur was ich mir kaufe. Entweder ein Spicy oder ein Froggy. Bin mir wirklich nicht sicher was ich machen soll, habe nämlich keine Lust nach einem  halben Jahr schon wieder ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Deswegen würde ich eher zum Froggy tendieren. Den zum Touren fahren bleibt mir ja noch das Zesty. Auf der anderen Seite frage ich mich, ob ich das Froggy wirklich brauche und ob nicht ein Spicy völlig ausreichend ist. Schließlich kommt es ja auf die Fahrtechnik und nicht aufs Bike an. Derzeit würde ich sagen, die Bikeparknutzung wird eher die Ausnahme sein, aber wer weiß wie es in einem halben Jahr aussieht...

Deshalb meine Frage, hat jemand damit Erfahrung, kann mir Tipps geben, oder ergeht es vielleicht jemandem genauso??

Schonmal Danke.


----------



## en_masse (16. August 2010)

Also Zesty und Spicy liegen schon sehr nahe beieinander. 
Wenn Du das Zesty ersetzen würdest, dann durchs Spicy.

Aber zusätzlich würde ich mir nur ein Froggy holen.

Btw, spiele im Moment mit dem gleichen Gedanken ;-)


----------



## L0cke (16. August 2010)

Hey, also du machst eine ähnlich Entwicklung durch wie einige die ich kenne und ich rate dir eher zum Froggy, denn wenn du einmal im Bikepark warst wirst du bestimmt endgütlig Blut gelegt haben und ich finde das Froggy geht in beide Richtungen gut, es lassen sich noch angenehm (Trail-)Touren fahren (tu ich z.B. viel in der Rhön und am Rennsteig) aber auch Bikeparks machen Spaß, wenn man Willingen die Freeride fährt reicht evtl das Enduro, aber auch vielen anderen (kleineren) Parks ist man mit dem Froggy besser dran, es liegt einfach saugeil, mit dem Froggy in Willingen die DH zu fahren macht einfach riesen Spaß und es verzeit auch viel, grad auf dem Willingendownhill (ist auch mein Hauptpark) probier ich einfach mal eine neue Line aus und mit dem Froggy ging das bisher immer gut, auch bestimmt dank der 2cm zusätzlichen Reserven gegenüber dem Enduro, einzige wo das Enduro punkten kann sind verwinkelte Strecken, da geht es einfacher um die Ecke, aber wenn mans beim Froggy raus hat ist man bestimmt gleich schnell, wenn nicht gar schneller (und dabei ruhiger wegem flacherem Lenkwinkel etc)


----------



## leithuhn (16. August 2010)

Frage zu den Dämpferbuchsen beim Spicy,

ich habe im LP-Forum nen Fred gestartet da ich verschiedenen Dämpfer fahren und testen will.

Um nicht meine Buchsen ständig aus meinem Dämpfer pressen zu müssen wollte ich mir ein paar ersatzt Buchsen zulegen. Die hinteren sind kein Problem, die vorderen scheinbar schon.

Gemessen habe ich eine Gesammtlänge vorne von ca. 19mm. Kann es sein, dass das eine LP Spezialanfertigung ist? Laut Bike-Compo.. ist 21,8 minimum bei FOX. Der Rahmen ist auf 19.2 gerfertigt.

Wo bekommt man die her? Ich will nicht zu meinem Händler, wenn der keine LPs hätte wäre ich eh nie zu dem in den Laden.

Gruß´Oli


----------



## L0cke (16. August 2010)

hi leithuhn, ich kann dir welche drehen wenn du willst 

@Bikedude001 ich glaub dich bzw deinen Sohn hab ich in Portes du Soleil gesehen, wann wart ihr da?


----------



## leithuhn (17. August 2010)

Hi L0cke,

ich würde auf Dein Angebot zurückkommen. Welches AlU-Material nimmst Du den? Und wieviel möchtest Du dafür haben?

Gruß Oli

(Ps.: Ich wollte Dir das eigentlich per PM schicken aber Dein Account ist voll!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (17. August 2010)

@Locke: An Dämpferbuchsen (Froggy) hätte ich auch Interesse.  Räum mal deine PNs auf.


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. August 2010)

hahahah!!


----------



## L0cke (17. August 2010)

leithuhn schrieb:


> Hi L0cke,
> 
> ich würde auf Dein Angebot zurückkommen. Welches AlU-Material nimmst Du den? Und wieviel möchtest Du dafür haben?



also derzeit sind zwei Systeme im Einsatz, einmal Alu und das andere mit Titan und noch nem Metall.
Beide sind gelagert für ein besseres Losbrechmoment.
Was das ganze genau kostet kann ich grad nicht sagen, bewegt sich bei etwa 20-30 Euro.
Die Titanversion ist etwas teurer und setzt auf ein anderes Lagerungssystem, aber dafür läuft die im Testbike nun schon über ein Jahr ohne Probleme.



leithuhn schrieb:


> (Ps.: Ich wollte Dir das eigentlich per PM schicken aber Dein Account ist voll!)



ist leer geht aber irgendwie nicht 



Asha'man schrieb:


> @Locke: An Dämpferbuchsen (Froggy) hätte ich auch Interesse.  Räum mal deine PNs auf.



E-Mails gehen auch 



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> hahahah!!



ja haha, ich bekomm von dir noch ne Dämpferschraube und zwei Schaltaugen fürs Biken statt boxen Projekt


----------



## leithuhn (18. August 2010)

Hi noch mal 2 Fragen zu den Buchsen bzw. dem Dämpfer an die Experten.

a) Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob die vorderen Dämpferbuchsen des Spicy's  eine Lapierre Spezialanfertigung sind? (19mm)

b) Es heißt, dass LP den Float extra hat für der Spicy hat anpassen lassen. Was genau wurde am Dämpfer angepasst? Linearer oder Progressiver?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (18. August 2010)

leithuhn schrieb:


> Hi noch mal 2 Fragen zu den Buchsen bzw. dem Dämpfer an die Experten.
> 
> a) Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob die vorderen Dämpferbuchsen des Spicy's  eine Lapierre Spezialanfertigung sind? (19mm)
> 
> ...



Laut den Stickern an meinem: Low Compression, Medium Rebound. 

Theoretisch müsste es den Dämpfer also in 3x3 Setups geben, jeweils drei Stufen Kompression und Rebound. Ob es weitere Anpassungen gibt kann ich nicht sagen. 

Die Frage ist eher: sollte ich jemals einen anderen Dämpfer kaufen, sin die Abstimmungen auch so bestellbar, wie die versch. Tunings bei Rock Shox?


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. September 2010)

Viele Detailbilder der neuen Kollektion könnt ihr auf unserer shop Seite sehen. Irgendwie sind die Katalogbilder nicht so der Hammer. Bitte beachtet dabei, dass dies Bilder vom product launch 2011 in Dijon sind. Nicht alle Anbauteile waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon in der gelisteten Variante verfügbar. Preisupdate ist ebenfalls beigefügt. www.radstand-bielefeld.de


----------



## L0cke (11. September 2010)

doppelt


----------



## L0cke (11. September 2010)

Ich habe heute eine Digicam in die Hände bekommen und den 2. Urvater (Handgefertigter Prototyp) der ISCG 05 3-Fach Führungen abgelichtet (bis 48 Zähne), zu kaufen gibt es das Ganze unter dem Namen Lofü E3 ISCG/ISCG 05


----------



## project529 (19. September 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich habe mich hier mal ein bisschen eingelesen, möchte nun aber doch noch ein paar konkrete Fragen stellen. Ich spiele zur Zeit auch mit dem Gedanken, mir mangels Liftaccess in meiner Umgebung ein potentes Bike für alles aufzubauen.

Das Froggy erschien mir auf anhieb ziemlich geeignet, besonders wenn man sich die Promotionvideos anschaut, in denen die Bikes ja regelrecht misshandelt werden. ;-) Aber das ist ja letztendlich bei allen Herstellern so.

Was meine durchaus große Begeisterung über das Froggy etwas trübt, oder besser gesagt, was mich skeptisch stimmt, sind einerseits die sehr lange Schwinge und andererseits die bereits in die Jahre gekommene simpelste Eingelenkertechnologie. Hinzu kommen natürlich auch die diversen Probleme mit Lagern, die bereits hier im Thread geäußert wurden.

Die äußerst lange Hinterbauschwinge macht mir insbesondere Sorgen, wenn ich an die Verwindungssteifigkeit denke, sprich: beispielsweise bei nicht ganz sauber gelandeten Whips, aber auch was die Wendigkeit des Bikes angeht. Wie bereits ein paar Seiten zuvor erwähnt wurde - ich glaube von Papa-Midnight - , sorgt die lange Schwinge theoretisch gesehen ja mehr für Laufruhe, als für ein wendiges Fahrverhalten.
Im Augenblick fahre ich ein Flatline, ich habe jedoch festgestellt, dass ich etwas leichteres möchte und etwas, mit dem ich mich auf den Trails richtig austoben kann, etwas, das sich wirklich leicht in Kurven werfen und beschleunigen lässt.
Allerdings bin ich vom Flatline - und hiermit komme ich zum zweiten Kritikpunkt - einen extrem potenten Hinterbau in Kombination mit einem RC4 gewöhnt. Also ein extrem sensibler und linear funktionierender Dämpfer in Kombination mit einer sehr starken Anlenkung und einem progressiven Hinterbausystem. Dadurch bügelt das Flatline wirklich alles weg, was man ihm in den Weg stellt und bietet - trotz quasi unausschöpflichen Reserven gegen Federwegsende - am Anfang des Federwegs ein so sensibles Ansprechverhalten, dass ein kleiner Stups mit dem Zeigefinger auf den Sattel genügt, um die Dämpfung auszulösen.
Wenn ich mir das System oder auch die Promotionvideos des Froggys anschaue, dann scheint mir das lange nicht mit diesem Luxus mithalten zu können. Ein weiterer fraglicher Punkt an dem System wäre letztlich noch das allseits heiß diskutierte Bremsstempeln.

Ich frage mich, ob dieses Back-to-the-Roots-Federungsprinzip der Froggys wirklich mit potenten Neuentwicklungen wie beispielsweise Trek´s Fullfloater mithalten kann?

Mir ist übrigens klar, dass eine Probefahrt bestimmt einige Fragen beantworten könnte, allerdings habe ich hier in Umgebung nicht wirklich die Möglichkeit dazu - außer ich begegne mal wieder zufällig dem örtlichen Froggyfahrer (316 Custom mit Totem) auf dem Freiburger-Hometrail oder hier im Forum. 
(Also wenn du hier mitliest, melde dich doch mal bitte... )

Schon mal vielen Dank für konstruktive Beiträge.
Ich freue mich auf eine spannende Diskussion!


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. September 2010)

Eingelenker? Ich glaube wir reden hier nicht vom gleichen Rad. Die LP bikes in dieser Klasse haben ein OST System, dass mit dem VPP System von Santa Cruz am ehesten zu vergleichen ist. Viele haben es schon fälschlicherweise als FSR Viergelenker bezeichnet, aber als Eingelenker hab ich das noch nie durchgehen sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## project529 (19. September 2010)

Autsch... stimmt, es ist eigentlich kein Eingelenker.
Ich habe diese obere Wippe nur als "Stabilisator" für die hintere Schwinge gesehen, denn eine andere Funktion kann ich in ihr nicht erkennen.
Also ich meine der Dämpfer wird doch direkt und ohne Umwege vom Hinterbau angelenkt, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Aber bitte die restlichen Punkte nicht außer Acht lassen 

/Edit:
Also mit dem VPP von Santa Cruz ist das meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen.
Eher mit dem System vom Liteville 901.
Das VPP von Santa Cruz hat ja, wie der Name eigentlich schon sagt, einen virtuellen Drehpunkt, genau wie der DW-Link ja auch.
Wo soll der virtuelle Drehpunkt beim Froggy sein?!


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. September 2010)

Laut Lapierre hat das Froggy einen vituellen Drehpunkt.
Guckst du... http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/technologies/ost

Zu Sensibilität des Hinterbaus.... Das Federbein wird im Verhältnis von 2,36:1 angelenkt. D.h. Viel Dämpferhub bei recht "wenig" Federweg. Hat zur Folge , dass der supersahnig anspricht.


----------



## project529 (20. September 2010)

Interessant... unter "virtuellem Drehpunkt" habe ich immer so etwas verstanden:








Oder DW-Link:






Also mit dem Augenmerk auf die kleine Schwinge im Bereich des Tretlagers, die den Hinterbau nicht um einen Punkt drehen lässt, sondern das ganze eher in eine Drehung in der Drehung verwandelt. ^^
Mir war gar nicht klar, dass es einen virtuellen Drehpunkt auch ohne so eine kleine Schwinge geben kann.

Interessant finde ich aber, dass der tatsächliche virtuelle Drehpunkt laut der Animation von Lapierre genau in die entgegengesetzte Richtung wandert, wie der vom DW-Link.
Bei Lapierre wandert er nämlich in Richtung Vorderrad, während er beim DW-Link in Richtung des Hinterrades bzw. Sattelrohrs wandert.


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. September 2010)

Das ist eher an den Patenten ausgerichtet, die sehr genau definiert sind. Santa Cruz und LP sind beide im Mai 2001 drauf gekommen.
Is aber doch auch Latte. Nimm einfach das, was du geiler findest. Meine Freundin hat den Spagat geschafft und einfach beide bikes gekauft


----------



## project529 (21. September 2010)

Hehe, ja ich wÃ¼nschte die Entscheidung wÃ¤re so einfach, aber als Student  bin ich doch an recht enge Budgetrestriktionen gebunden...

Der Froggy 918 Rahmen von 2011 hat es mir schon ein bisschen angetan,
allerdings stÃ¶rt mich, dass sie im neuen Modell einerseits eine 12x142mm  Achse verbauen, andererseits aber kein Freeride-Ã¼bliches volles 1.5"  Steuerrohr verbauen konnten.

Beides macht die Suche nach guten (Gebraucht-)teilen deutlich schwerer.
Woher soll man denn einen gescheiten 12x142mm Laufradsatz bekommen? Ein 700â¬ HighEnd LRS kommt fÃ¼r mich nicht in Frage...
1.5" und 150x12 Achse wÃ¤ren mir da schon sehr entgegen gekommen.


----------



## hopfer (21. September 2010)

Froggy hat ein Durchgehendes 1,5 Steuerrohr!
ausserdem kannst du jeden 135x12 LRS zu einem 142x12 LRS umbauen.
einfach ein par Beilag Scheiben kaufen ;-)

Ansonsten finde ich es ist egal welches Hinterbau Konzept ein Bike hat den sowohl Vpp, Viergelenker und Eingelenker kann man gut aber auch schlecht konstruieren.


----------



## Bikedude001 (21. September 2010)

project529 schrieb:


> Hehe, ja ich wünschte die Entscheidung wäre so einfach, aber als Student  bin ich doch an recht enge Budgetrestriktionen gebunden...
> 
> Der Froggy 918 Rahmen von 2011 hat es mir schon ein bisschen angetan,
> allerdings stört mich, dass sie im neuen Modell einerseits eine 12x142mm  Achse verbauen, andererseits aber kein Freeride-übliches volles 1.5"  Steuerrohr verbauen konnten.
> ...



Man kann auch schon für knapp über 400,- Euro einen Satz Räder mit Hopenaben und anständifen Felgen bauen.
Steuerrohr ist 1,5" durchgehend. Hab noch ne gebrauchte Totem Coil für 490,- zu verkaufen.... im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Asha'man (21. September 2010)

Der Hinterbau vom Froggy flext tatsächlich. Merke ich mit 2,5" Muddy Mary. Eigentlich noch 1cm Platz an beiden Seiten, in sehr hart gefahrenen Anliegern schleifts aber leicht. 2,4" RQ dagegen kein bischen. Aber es entwickelt sich doch gerade ein Trend gegen extrem steife Hinterbauten und auch Gabeln. Laut einigen Profis sind flexende Fahrwerke spürbar "spurtreuer", da das Flexen ähnlich wie die Fahrwerke an sich Unebenheiten ausgleicht.
Deshalb präferieren auch viele die filigrane Boxxer gegenüer der massiven Fox 40.

Mich selber brauchste nicht fragen. Mein Popo ist für sowas nicht feinfühlig genug. Unterschied zwischen Stahlfeder und Luftfeder merke ich noch deutlich, aber danach hörts dann auf. Zumal man unterschiedliche Bikes nur schwer vergleichen kann.

Fakt ist, durch den langen Dämpfer mit viel Hub und "nur" 180mm Federweg spricht der Hinterbau sehr sahnig an und braucht nur eine sehr weiche Feder bzw. wenig Luftdruck im Dämpfer. Bei mir mit 70kg nacksch führt das beim Air dazu, dass ich etwas weniger Sag fahren muss. Sonst geht's durch den mittleren Federweg ziemlich fix zur Endprogression. Mit Stahlfederdämpfer -> absolute Sahne! 
Alles weitere ist schon gesagt worden.

1,5 Jahre Froggy und ich mag es immer noch sehr sehr sehr.


----------



## project529 (21. September 2010)

Also doch ein 1.5" Steuerrohr?! ...das wird ja immer interessanter.
Ich habe direkt beim Hersteller unter Spezifikationen geschaut und da steht:

Gabel :                             FOX 36 Van RC2 FIT 180 White Tapered
Steuersatz :                             PT 1 1/8-1.5

Bauen die da extra nen zweiteiligen Steuersatz ein, um die minimal leichtere Gabel zu fahren?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (21. September 2010)

Gibt es die Fox überhaupt mit 1,5" Schaft?

Und ja, wie schon mehrmals gesagt. Die Froggys haben einen 1,5" Steuerrohr. Da kannst du mit enstprechendem Steuersatz dann alles von 1,1/8" über tapered bis 1,5" verbauen.


----------



## project529 (21. September 2010)

Ja, mir ist schon klar, dass man in ein 1.5" Steuerrohr alles einbauen kann  deswegen habe ich mich ja so geärgert, weil ich dachte, dass sie über keins verfügen.
Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass, WENN sie schon Tapered Gabeln verbauen, auch das Steuerrohr so konstruiert ist... sonst hat das ganze Tapered Zeug ja keinen Sinn.
Aber jetzt bin ich erst mal beruhigt.


----------



## Sandy UK (24. Oktober 2010)

Wie ist denn der Steuerrohrdurchmesser beim 2010 Spicy?

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Rahmen aus? Ist der beim 216,316,516 immer der gleiche?
Könnte günstig an einen 2010er 216er Rahmen kommen.

Was wäre eurer Meinung nach ein guter Preis für den Rahmen? Ohne Dämpfer.

Hatte bisher das Gefühl das nur die komponenten den unterschied zwischen den modellen machen. 

Ausnahme ist das 916er mit der carbon schwinge.


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. Oktober 2010)

So isses. Die Rahmen von 2010 sind alle gleich. Bis auf den Carbonhinterbau beim 916.
Glaube, ohne nachgeschaut zu haben, dass das Steuerrohr 44mm Innendurchmesser hat.


----------



## maggse (26. Oktober 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Glaube, ohne nachgeschaut zu haben, dass das Steuerrohr 44mm Innendurchmesser hat.



Hmm, bei 44mm (Zero Stack) könnte man dann sogar tapered Gabeln einbauen, Cane Creek entwickelt glaub ich da schon Steuersätze.

siehe: http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/cane-creek-to-provide-headset-solution-for-small-frame-builders/


----------



## AndreMTB (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi.
Weiss jemand den exakten Radstand des Zesty (vornehmlich des 46/M)?
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (3. November 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemar...product/320471


----------



## beastyboy (23. November 2010)

Hallo ich habe mal eine Frage an euch:
Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit ein Spicy 516.
Nun spiele ich mit dem Gedanken die neue Fox- Gabel mit 180mm zu holen.( absenkbar muss sie sein)
Was sagt ihr dazu. Würde sich das lohnen oder würde dann die Geometrie flöten gehen?


----------



## hopfer (23. November 2010)

kurz: blöde Idee!

versaut die Geo und der Rahmen ist darauf nicht ausgelegt...


----------



## leithuhn (23. November 2010)

So pauschale Antworten finde ich super, da lernt man richtig was von!

Ich fahre das Bike mit ner 66 ATA mit 180 mm. Ich fahre ohne Spacer und mit einem flachen Lenker mit weniger als 2cm Kröpfung. (Siehe mein Bilder)

Mein Eindruck ist folgender, das Bike lässt sich in raume Gelände recht gut fahren und Steckt viel weg und ist zudem Laufruhig. Das ist auch nicht anders zu erwarten, da der Lenkwinkel sich in Richtung FR- bzw. DH-Bikes ändert. In engen Kurven kippt das bike beim langsamen durchfahren dennoch nicht weg.

Der Preis dafür ist, dass die ohnehin recht hohe Kurbel dadurch leider noch höher wird. Ich fahre das Bike gelegentlich auch mit reduzierter Gabel (140mm). Die Geometrie verbessert sich meiner Meinung nach dadurch nicht sehr im Verhältnis zu 180mm.(Bezogen auf die Kurbelhöhe)

Das LP Spicy wird auch mit 140mm nicht wie manche aktuellen Bikes. Man bekommt nie den Eindruck besonders "in" dem Bike zu sitzen. Die Geo des LP Spicy ist meiner Meinung nach grundsätzlich nicht, wie das bei manchen aktuelleren Bike üblich ist. Dennoch bleibt auch mit 180mm der agile Charakter das Bikes erhalten. Wer sich für ein Spicy entschieden hat und die Geo vorher studiert hatte, hat sich eh bewusst für ein Bike mit flachem Lenkwinkel entschieden.(Gruss an ET ; Ich mag solche Bikes 

Die Antwort ob man das Spicy mit 180 mm fahren will ist wie alle Entscheidungen eine nur individuell zu beantwortende Geschichte. Je härter das Gelände und je mehr Dein Fahrstiel gegen FR geht umso besser wäre der Einbau. 

Plus :
	Laufruhe; Bessere Nehmerqualitäten
Minus:
	Gewicht; Kurbelhöhe steigt.

So jetzt können die schnellzerrisse meines Beitrags kommen. Ach ja ich wiege mit allem ca. 74 Kilo, je schwerer der Fahrer umso weniger Gut ist der Einbau der 180er-Gabel, da die Belastung das Lenkrohrs abhängig vom Gewicht nicht linear zunimmt.  

Jungs haut rein, ich verspreche mich eh nicht mehr zu Wort zu melden  ich habe alles geschrieben. He ja, auf Freigaben das Herstellers stehe ich TOTAL 

Cu Oli


----------



## Sandy UK (23. November 2010)

Hm... mein Spicy Aufbau ist nun seit 2 wochen fertig und ich fahre zur zeit den Rahmen zwangsläufig noch mit einer 90-130er Fox Talas.
Hier habe ich nicht das gefühl das die geo total im arsch ist. 
Das Rad läßt sich recht gut fahren, die geo ist aber wirklich "anders", wobei es wie schon oft beschrieben ja am rahmen selbst liegt.
Ob wohl ich bei meinem Aufbau mit 14,5kg sehr nahe an meinem vorherigem Steppenwolf Tycoon bin habe ich schon sehr das Gefühl das sich mein neues Bike sehr viel schwerfälliger den Berg hinauf bewegt.
Habe das Gefühl das das Tretlager selbst sehr weit vorn liegt, oder der Sattel recht weit hinten liegt, wie man es halt sieht.

Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Lg
Sandy

Ps: Oli, darfst dich gern zu wort melden...


----------



## hopfer (23. November 2010)

leithuhn schrieb:


> So pauschale Antworten finde ich super, da lernt man richtig was von!
> 
> Ich fahre das Bike mit ner 66 ATA mit 180 mm. Ich fahre ohne Spacer und mit einem flachen Lenker mit weniger als 2cm Kröpfung. (Siehe mein Bilder)
> 
> ...






leithuhn schrieb:


> Ach ja ich wiege mit allem ca. 74 Kilo, je schwerer der Fahrer umso weniger Gut ist der Einbau der 180er-Gabel, da die Belastung das Lenkrohrs abhängig vom Gewicht nicht linear zunimmt.


Das ist für mich das erste K.O. Kriterium.



leithuhn schrieb:


> He ja, auf Freigaben das Herstellers stehe ich TOTAL


 das bzw. eben die evtl. Garantie Probleme sind für mich K.O. Kriterium Nummer 2.

und der Klassiker: 
der Hersteller wird sich dabei schon was gedacht haben Nr. 3

es gibt aber auch Räder bei denen sich ein umbau auf 180mm bewährt hat z.B. Canyon Torque 07-09
Das Froggy ist z.B. auf 180mm ausgelegt wurde aber von LP auch mit 160mm und Spacer Steuersatz verkauft (Geometrie Ausgleich)
beim Liteville 901 das gleiche...

m.M.n. ist aber das Spicy nur bedingt geeignet für der gleiche umbau Aktionen.

(das mit dem Dämpfer z.B. besonders wegen der Tretlager höhe)



leithuhn schrieb:


> Jungs haut rein, ich verspreche mich eh nicht mehr zu Wort zu melden  ich habe alles geschrieben.


Darfst dich gerne noch mal zu wort melden warum nicht!?
du scheinst ja Niveau nicht für eine Handcreme zu halten....


----------



## leithuhn (23. November 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> Darfst dich gerne noch mal zu wort melden warum nicht!?
> du scheinst ja Niveau nicht für eine Handcreme zu halten....



Hmmmm da hat einer die richtigen Knöpfe gerückt! 

Dein Punkte 1 und Punkt 2 muss jeder mit sich selbts ausmachen, das ist unumstößlich und je nach Sichtweise auf vollkommen richtig!

Punkt 3 ist ein echter Klassiker (auf den stehe ich), ich gebe nur zu bedenken, dass ein Hersteller auch an Marketing denkt! Und IMMER (und das hoffe ich echt) auf Sicherheit geht! Nicht in jeder Gewichtsklasse kann man alles mit einem Bike anfangen. Volioz fähr bei der Mega auch ein Zesty mit 160mm ? Hm was hat sich der Hersteller wohl dabei gedacht? 

Irgendwie denke ich, dass da ein Spicy mit 180mm ganz ähnlich klingt - Also rein vom Gedanken her. Es bleibt wie ich schon geschrieben habe eine sehr individuelle Entscheidung.

Evl. beginnen Hersteller wie z.B. Specialized umzudenken siehe die EVO - Serie da wurden eigentlich auch nur die Federelemente vergrößert. Also dass, was viele Fahrer (wie z.B auch ich) bei allen Rahmen auch immer mal wieder probieren.

Jetzt aber wirklich tschüü.


----------



## beastyboy (25. November 2010)

danke für die antworten


----------



## DiabloPB (25. November 2010)

hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen ob das lapierre spicy ab bj. 2010 und 2011  bikepark tauglich ist oder ob es ggf. dann auseinander fällt. das es  kein reinrassiges downhillbike ist ist mir klar, ich würde neben meinem  hardtail gerne was downhilliges haben wollen, aber auch etwas womit man  gut den berg hoch kommt und auch gute touren mit machen kann. also so  ein all-in-one mix.

edit:

weiß ja nicht hier im norden sind ja leider nicht so viele berge, keine ahnung ob man da ein reinreassigen downhiller braucht. aber so einen möcht ich ja sowieso nicht, das ding sollte nur halt auch tourentauglich sein und nicht allzuschwer UND dann halt wie gesagt bikepark tauglich sein und nich gleich auseinader fallen, würde schon ganz gerne etwas schneller den berg herrunter fahren wie in den diversen videos.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. November 2010)

In einer bike von 2009 gabs mal ein Bild von jemandem, der im bikepark mit einem Spicy einen backflip gemacht hat. Das ging und daraufhin durften LP auch weiterhin behaupten, es sei ein bike für alles. ;-) Es ist aber weiterhin kein reinrassiges DH bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ultroon (1. Dezember 2010)

Also ich war mit meinem Spicy dieses Jahr öftersmal im Bikepark und kann dir sagen, daß es das ohne weiteres mitmacht. Natürlich würde ich von 2 Meter Drops ins Flat ;-) absehen, aber ansonsten hält es schon einiges aus.


----------



## geosnow (2. Dezember 2010)

Spicy ist ein geiles AM Bike und die 160mm Federweg genügen für den Bikepark und schnelle Trails mit Anleger. Auf dem Pumptrack lässt es sich mit dem RP2 auch ordentlich fahren, wobei einem einiges an Kraft abverlangt wird.


----------



## agnes (2. Dezember 2010)

kennt einer von einen hÃ¤mdler wo man die rubber queen 2,4 ust noch bekommt? sollten aber nicht mehr als 40â¬ kosten. gibt ja noch hÃ¤ndler die satte 65â¬ dafÃ¼r haben wollen.

edit: hab welche bei action sports gefunden^^


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Dezember 2010)

Viele, viele bunte Smarties! Endlich sind die Dinger da


----------



## hopfer (16. Dezember 2010)

na toll!
jetzt habe ich die Tastatur vollgesabert....

was kostet noch mal ein komplettes Set Elox teile fürs Froggy?


----------



## bicicletta (16. Dezember 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Viele, viele bunte Smarties! Endlich sind die Dinger da




....sind da nicht auch "meine" tunnel bei ??
;-)


----------



## agnes (16. Dezember 2010)

ich nehm die baluen tatzen. passen die vom ooptischen ans 10er 514?


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Dezember 2010)

agnes schrieb:


> ich nehm die baluen tatzen. passen die vom ooptischen ans 10er 514?



Das tun sie.

Bitte alle Anfragen mit Adresse  per PN, sonst wird das hier zu viel. Danke


----------



## Achtung71 (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

weiss schon jemand was das lapierre zesty 427 kosten soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (5. Juli 2013)

Tag,

mal mein Zesty:





Ich weiß, schlechtes Foto, ist aber auch sekundär, weil...

mein dazu passendes Trikot:












Und bevor einer muckert. Die Nutzung der Firmenlogos ist mit den Herstellern abgeklärt und erlaubt.


----------



## vitaminc (15. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## soso79 (18. Juli 2013)

Hi, ich schreibs mal hier in die threads -

suche für meine Dame nen Zesty, oder Spicy Rahmen. Größe S

Sie fahrt gerade nen Nukeproof Mega, naja noch steht das Rad eher  Vllt hat ja auch einer Interesse daran.

Wenn Ihr was habt, bitte einfach mal anbieten.

THX


----------



## Freefloh (31. August 2013)

Hallo,
 ich suche momentan preisgünstig einen Zesty oder Spicy Rahmen in M (182cm mit 84cm SL), den ich mir aufbauen kann. 
Kennt durch Zufall jemand einen oder eine der seinen/ihren Rahmen verkaufen möchte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Oder hat wer einen Tip wo man preisgünstig an einen Rahmen herbekommt?


----------

